# Sticky  Dubai 2020 World Expo News And Dubai 2024 Summer Olympics Bid News



## THE DUBAI GUYS

im surprised the forum isnt abuzz with this but we all knew it was coming...personally I feel we may have a better chance at the world expo...but hey who knows...

Dubai proposes to host World Expo in 2020

By Zaher Bitar, Staff Reporter
Published: June 28, 2009, 23:13

With the launch of the Dubai 2020 initiative, His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, yesterday appointed a working group of government and private sector representatives to determine the possibility of hosting the World Expo in 2020.

Shaikh Mohammad said: "The Dubai 2020 initiative will look at how we can shape our environment and society for future generations. Dubai is already home to people of different nationalities and cultures who live in friendship and peace."

The World Expo is the third largest global, non-commercial event in terms of economic and cultural impact, after the FIFA World Cup and the Olympic Games.

World Expo aims to promote several aspects of society including art and design, education, culture, science, international trade, technology and tourism.

In 2003, Dubai hosted the annual meetings of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank. It has the region's largest expo facilities.

Lieutenant General Dahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai Police Chief and member of the working group, told Gulf News: "There is no doubt that Dubai is a mega city which is able to host such a large Expo. Far from the strategic location of Dubai between East and West, the international standard of security, infrastructure and services in Dubai ensures the potential of hosting the World Expo in 2020."

Dubai Municipality's Acting Director, Hussain Nasser Lootah, said: "Although a big team was appointed to look at the possibility of hosting the World Expo, I do believe that Dubai is up to it and will be successful in hosting the World Expo in 2020. Dubai has the essential bases of success and we are not worried about hosting such a huge expo."

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Special_Events/10326931.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Olympics, World Expo key Dubai 2020 goals

Staff Report
Last updated: June 28, 2009, 22:22

Dubai: A new initiative, 'Dubai 2020', has been launched to engage Emirati society in shaping their nation's future in a bid to host the World Expo and the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2020.

His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, launched the initiative on Sunday.

Dubai 2020 will focus on a number of sectors within Dubai and expand to cover the UAE. The initiative is in line with Shaikh Mohammad's vision for Dubai's future ambitions that have no limits.

A work group made up of representatives from the government and private sectors will explore the potential of Dubai to host the two major events in 2020.

Shaikh Mohammad said: "We need to engage our community in Dubai and the UAE in a discussion about our vision and everyone's role in our future.

"For this we need a clear, common goal that highlights shared universal human values. The Dubai 2020 initiative will look at how we can shape our environment and society for future generations.

"It will address, in an integrated way, the building blocks that underpin social and economic progress - sport, education, culture, business, science, technology, health and the environment.

"These two global events, the Olympic Games and World Expo, give us a sense of common purpose and play to our strengths," Shaikh Mohammad said.

"Dubai is already home to people of different cultures who live together in harmony and peace. And I believe we can deepen this respect and mutual understanding if we work together to achieve something spectacular and meaningful," he added.

Bringing together these two world events in one place for the first time in the Middle East would be an unprecedented landmark move that combines business, science and technology on one side, and sport, education and culture on the other.

The work group will be chaired by Shaikh Hamdan Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai, while Shaikh Ahmad Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum will be Vice- Chairman.

A feasibility study will be undertaken before further decisions are taken regarding making any formal bids to the International Olympic Committee and the Bureau of International Expositions.

The public will be invited to participate.

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Government/10326757.html

R


----------



## Imre

Dubai bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics

Dubai, a city in the United Arab Emirates, announced an interest in bidding for the right to host the 2016 Summer Olympic Games. Winning the 2016 Olympic bid could increase the speed of Dubai's emergence as a leading world city. Ultimately, Dubai did not submit a bid by the September 2007 deadline.

Factors For the Bid

Dubai's recent economic and structural development would play in its favor.[1] The construction of the Dubai Sports City and a multitude of new hotels - such as the Burj al-Arab - would also boost its chances.

Another factor in favour of the Dubai bid is its location - although this is also a major disadvantage (see below). Because no country in Latin (except for the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City) or South America, Africa, Southern Asia or the Middle East has ever hosted the Olympics, the International Olympic Committee is eager to grant a city in one of these regions the chance to host the Games.[2]


Factors Against The Bid

One main concern with the Dubai bid is the weather.[1] During the summer, city temperatures can reach 45 degrees Celsius (115 degrees Fahrenheit), a fact that would prove disastrous to competing athletes. However, this could be somewhat improved if the Games were to be held in the early Autumn. Also, in terms of sporting history, the UAE have had a very small presence of athletes in prior Olympics, having only ever won one medal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_2016_Olympic_bid


----------



## docc

Olympics in peak summer in Dubai? July/August is the worst time to be in Dubai!

I for one would love for something of such a global scale to be in Dubai, but i doubt if it will happen since the weather during this period is absolute killer!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Realty expects positive impact of Dubai 2020
Emirates Business 24/7

30 June 2009
Hosting large-scale events such as the World Expo and the Olympic Games in 2020 will have a positive impact on the real estate sector, but developers must not over-build in anticipation, said real estate analysts.

"Dubai does have a lot of attributes in order to hold such large-scale events and the Government of Dubai is sending a strong message to the world by announcing the Dubai 2020 initiative. Hosting such a large-scale event does have a tremendous positive impact on different sectors, including the real estate sector," said Blair Hagkull, Managing Director, Mena, Jones Lang LaSalle.

"What Dubai Government will now require to do will be to set up a planning committee that will come up with a technical plan that will determine the supply and demand for existing facilities, accommodation and infrastructure. Usually there is always a tremendous sign-off to different sectors as a result of hosting such large-scale events."

According to Hagkull, Jones Laing La Salle has been active in major global sporting events. "We managed the facilities in the Beijing Olympics, the sporting and meeting arenas. We have been key advisors to the UK Government for the 2012 Olympic event. So this is an area of key significance to us."

He said the real estate sector always underpins the entire endeavour of hosting such large-scale events. "Hosting such events has a number of significant requirements with the entire endeavour becoming a nation building exercise. It is important that they are done according to global standards. Real estate is always an important factor in all this," he said.

On Sunday, His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, launched Dubai 2020, a new initiative that will explore the emirate's potential to host the World Expo and the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2020.

Chet Riley, Equity Research, Middle East, Nomura International, said there is definitely a speculative activity that happens just before the launch of such large-scale events. "We saw that in Spain, Sydney and in the UK too. There is always a run-up in the real estate prices before the event is held. However, we do not see any immediate impact on the real estate sector as the 2020 initiative is still a long-term plan."

Riley said it was important for developers not to over-build in anticipation of the event.

Robert Mckinnon, Managing Director, Equity Research, Al Mal Capital, said if people are convinced that the events are going to really happen in Dubai then the real estate market will see a positive effect.

"This is a long-term initiative and we don't anticipate any immediate surge in real estate prices as a result of the announcement. There could be some initial buying on the back of it, but any impact of this will be felt just prior to hosting the event."

Mckinnon said hosting such events generally forced infrastructure spending. "This is good for the real estate market as increased infrastructure spending will have a positive impact on the sector as well."

He said Dubai's infrastructure tends to be good when it is finished and Dubai is indeed equipped to provide good infrastructure and facilities to host events such as the World Expo and Olympics in 2020.

"We have seen the Metro entering its final phases and it is looking very good. The road networks as well have a good finish, while it maybe a little painful when the work is being done. However, when it is finished these roads offer better traffic flow. We have seen it in the Arabian Ranches and Dubailand roundabout," said Mckinnon.

Hagkull said significant infrastructure expenditure goes into the market prior to hosting large-scale events and the real estate sector will always benefit as a result.

By Staff Writer

© Emirates Business 24/7 2009 

http://www.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20090630050038/Realty expects positive impact of Dubai 2020

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

docc said:


> Olympics in peak summer in Dubai? July/August is the worst time to be in Dubai!
> 
> I for one would love for something of such a global scale to be in Dubai, but i doubt if it will happen since the weather during this period is absolute killer!


you know I was thinking abt this...but I think I read it in some paper abt how melbourne, i think, had similar issue with the heat...but they still got the games...granted it was 1956...but then wuldnt that ALWAYS rule out the middle east and africa??? who knows...but its not like we cant win...and besides...whats one 100K capacity air conditioned stadium??? LOL! 

R


----------



## Julito-dubai

they could be put to the winter season....

or they could use Bawadi Mall for indoor marathon


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

New Firm Key to Games Bid

1 July 2009
DUBAI — Falcon and Associates, the company leading a government study into a possible bid by Dubai to host the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games, will bring knowledge, support and strategic thinking to help the city fulfil its potential.

His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, issued a law on Tuesday establishing the company.

Shaikh Mohammed announced on Sunday the city’s plans to consider hosting the Games and the World Expo, and Falcon and Associates’ managing role.

The company will establish and own media-related commercial institutions and companies, through ownership or by holding shares or stocks. It will also focus on helping Dubai achieve social, economic and trade-related goals.

Ahmad Abdullah Al Shaikh, the Media Escort of the Ruler of Dubai and Managing Director of His Highness’ Media Office, was appointed Chairman of Falcon and Associates.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ae/2009/July/theuae_July30.xml&section=theuae

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Making the Olympic dream a reality

By Alaric Gomes, Senior Reporter
Published: June 30, 2009, 22:52

http://www.gulfnews.com/sport/Olympic/10327576.html

and

Dubai has capacity to shock with its achievements: Khalid

By Alaric Gomes, Senior Reporter

http://www.gulfnews.com/sport/Olympic/10327577.html

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

fair and balanced news coverage! 

Olympic dream or a flaming nightmare? print this article email this article post your comments 


Tuesday 30 Jun, 2009

7DAYS reported yesterday how Dubai has taken the first steps towards bidding for the 2020 Games. Today sports editor Barry King looks at whether a growing city such as ours actually needs the mammoth event

Dubai may be in the starting blocks for an Olympic Games bid, but it is arguably one race the emirate does not need to contemplate even lining up for, let alone compete in.

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Ruler of Dubai, has taken the first official step towards Dubai entering the running to host the 2020 Games after setting up a committee to look at the feasibility of launching a bid.

But should Dubai decide to launch that bid, which would have to be officially lodged by the middle of 2013, and somehow pull it off, it would rank as a bigger achievement than legendary Olympian Michael Phelps’ eight gold medals in the pool in Beijing last year.

This emirate very much has a ‘build it and they will come’ mentality and no one - despite numerous efforts - can knock what has been achieved so far.
From a championship golf course (Emirates Golf Club) and ski slope in the middle of the desert, to the world’s tallest buildings, Dubai has been there, seen it, done it.

But building an ‘Olympic’ city is something completely different.

And while we’d all love to see the flame burning bright here, there are some huge hurdles in the way. The biggest is the weather.

Since the Olympics became big business in Los Angeles in 1984 the ‘summer’ Games have been held in July or August, occasionally being allowed to creep into September.

Clearly with temperatures touching 50 degrees Celsius it would be impossible for the Games to be held here at that time of the year.

There have been suggestions that the International Olympic Committee would be willing to push the two-week extravaganza back, but neighbouring Qatar’s bid for the 2016 Games fell at the first hurdle because they wanted to stage it in October.

Major sponsors, including some of the world’s biggest brands jump aboard the Olympic bandwagon because the Games are held in the summer months, knowing full well that their target audience, the world’s watching millions, is on vacation. Fewer people take holidays from October onwards so hosting the Games then would hit all-important revenue streams.

Then we have the holy month of Ramadan, which according to 7DAYS’ calculations would begin in October of 2020 and run into November. A non-starter.

Cost is another high hurdle.

Beijing reportedly ran up bills of $40 billion, millions of which went on opening ceremony fireworks, to stage the Games in 2008. Meanwhile London is heavily in debt trying to make it in time to host the 2012 Games.

The opening of Atlantis shows us Dubai knows how to do fireworks, but can it stand the financial strain?

And what happens to the purpose-built Olympic arenas once the world’s top athletes are long gone?

Since Athens was left with a number of ‘white elephants’ after the 2004 Games, the IOC has been pretty hard on cities looking to host the Games providing in-depth details of future use.

Beijing made all kinds of promises about its iconic ‘Bird’s Nest’ stadium but it stands empty today. And with Dubai having such a small sporting community, and condensed sporting calendar, questions would be raised on how the stadia would be used again.

One contentious issue, which could prove the biggest stumbling block, is whether Israeli athletes would be allowed to enter the UAE to compete.
The authorities caused a stir around the sporting world back in February when tennis player Shahar Peer was banned from competing in the Dubai Tennis Championship.

As a member of the IOC, Israel has the right to compete in any Games.

So, is it all worth it and how would Dubai benefit? The emirate would see an increase in tourism, international prestige and recognition, perhaps.

But does Dubai need the hassle of hosting the Olympics?

It’s like asking your relatives to come and stay with you for a fortnight. It all seems a good idea at the time, but after a few days it’s just one big headache.

Doesn’t Dubai have enough international prestige as it is? The emirate’s PR machine has, very cleverly got the world to sit up and take notice already.

But that should be as far as it goes - register an interest then leave it to others to squabble, throwing time, effort and money on a two-week fling, while you sit back and watch your athletes do the country proud from afar.

On your marks, get set, STOP.

[email protected]

http://www.7days.ae/storydetails.php?id=80223&title=Olympic dream or a flaming nightmare?

R


----------



## Imre

Dubai has zero chance to host the Olympic, this is just marketing , nothing else.


----------



## smussuw

I agree that this is all marketing, we've seen many propaganda initiatives recently.

but never say Dubai get a zero chance, I am optimistic !


----------



## Imre

right, we dont know the weather after 50-100 years , maybe then Dubai can apply the Winter games as well 

I think the World Expo is better idea.


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Dubai 2020 olympics will be moved to October if bid is successfull.


----------



## Wannaberich

It would make more sense to have the Olympics split between Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
Between them they should be able to provide enough facilities to host the games.
On the other hand an influx of many thousands of westerners may not work too well in a Muslim country.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Wannaberich said:


> It would make more sense to have the Olympics split between Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
> Between them they should be able to provide enough facilities to host the games.
> On the other hand an influx of many thousands of westerners may not work too well in a Muslim country.


Is that a joke? the whole country is flooded with westerners anyway...:bash:


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai has what it takes to host the Biggest Show on Earth

http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Comment_and_Analysis/10327738.html


----------



## Wannaberich

Julito-dubai said:


> Is that a joke? the whole country is flooded with westerners anyway...:bash:


Are u kidding? Most of the westerners in the UAE understand the culture and how to behave because they live there.
Hundreds of thousands of western visitors on the other hand wouldnt understand.


----------



## Face81

I am not so sure about Dubai's Olympic dream, but the World Expo is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Wannaberich said:


> Are u kidding? Most of the westerners in the UAE understand the culture and how to behave because they live there.
> Hundreds of thousands of western visitors on the other hand wouldnt understand.


And what about binge-drinking tourists? they are there anyway...


----------



## noir-dresses

Because if they are serious about trying to get the olympics, and there is absolutely no way around it, that rule is easyily changed if they want it bad enough. If there's a will, there's alway's a way.

I'm sure that has passed threw the mind's olympic organizer's there, you always have to give some thing to get some thing.

That is a strictly political deccesion on there behalf, the important question is how will the Arab world react to that, all the preasure, if not boycot's.

I'm sure they're weighing it threw, and looking at all the angle's.

When I think it threw a little better, that kind of deccesion would be in Abu Dhabi's corner of the woods. Now why would they change there stance on immagration toward's isreal just so Dubai can host the olympics. I think I've just answer'dmy own question which is NO, just like Abu Dhabi hold's all the deccesion's when come's to any kind of visa's in the UAE.


----------



## iownyou

2020 team meets today 


(SUPPLIED) 





By 

Wam on Monday, November 02, 2009 

The first meeting of "Dubai 2020 team" will be chaired today by Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai Crown Prince and Head of the Higher Organisational Committee.

The meeting aims to follow up executive steps that will be taken to activate the team's activity and start the practical preparation for "Dubai 2020" initiative, which aims to bring the Olympic Games and the World Expo to Dubai in the year 2020. It will also work to bring other big international events to Dubai. 


http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...1022009_3c80b2f28cba43a09d5716c2601d70f8.aspx


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Sports is a good thing ... yeah .... but to throw away what we beleive in and have relations with a nation thats only intention is to kill more people , take more land and go againts the whole world for a stupid fire work display and a collection of stupid circles called the olympics will be a very sad day for the UAE and islamic world


----------



## noir-dresses

I came to that conclusion over a month ago, I can't see it happening


----------



## Dubai_Boy

ok


----------



## Naz UK

Dubai_Boy said:


> Sports is a good thing ... yeah .... but to throw away what we beleive in and have relations with a nation thats only intention is to kill more people , take more land and go againts the whole world for a stupid fire work display and a collection of stupid circles called the olympics will be a very sad day for the UAE and islamic world


Isn't it a bit too late for all of that now? And im not talking about the Olympics.


----------



## Wannaberich

Cant see Dubai holding the Olympics.Maybe a joint UAE effort would be considered more by the Olympic committee. 
How can such a small place like Dubai hold such a tournament.Its hardly London or Rio.
Sports City wont have the many facilities needed.The new sports stadium there just wont be enough for the athletics.
Abu Dhabi have shown with the F1 track the UAE can provide top sporting facilities.


----------



## Halawala

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> But Dubai hosts some large events as well, such as the Dubai Horse racing world cup. And also, i don't really see Doha as that much competition. Sure they did host the Asian games, but Doha is a very small city. And even in 10 years, it will not become large enough to host such a large event.
> 
> Also, Doha has also a bad human rights record, however because Dubai and the UAE overall constructs larger projects, the human rights watch concentrates on the UAE.
> 
> i was reading this website a couple months ago. It was saying how badly workers are treated in Qatar. Basically the workers in Doha are treated almost the same as Dubai.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't hate Qatar. Infact i would love to live there some day. I'm just saying that in terms of winning the Olympics i think Dubai has a better chance.
> And moreover because Sheikh mohammed wants this, i think they will put in more money and effort into making this happen.


Doha has better chance of winning the Olympics than Dubai. It already hosted many world-class events, the most important being the Asian Games back in 2006, which included about as many people as an Olympics would have.

It hosts a Moto-GP, as well as several soccer cups--as well as hosting an all-stars soccer tournaments. Forgot to add several world-class Tennis tournaments--the latest being the Sony Ericsson Champinchips (congrats. to Serena Williams). That is in addition to AFC Cup 2011, Pan Arab Games 2011, several PGA cups, as well as sailing tournaments, regatas. Hmm.. Its also in a push to host the Formula One, Im not sure if that will happen or not. Doha is the supreme sports capital of the Middle East.

Doha has already well developed world-class stadiums scattered throughout the country--even in as far away place such as Ruwais (120 km away).

The only reason Doha lost 2016 was that the council refused to shift the date of the Olympic due to the weather. Now, if Dubai's weather is 20 degrees colder than Doha, then yes, Dubai is better in winning than Doha. :lol:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Naz UK said:


> Isn't it a bit too late for all of that now? And im not talking about the Olympics.


On so many levels but there is still a glimpse of hope >.<


@wannaberich , what are you basing your opinion on ? that Dubai is too small or not able to host the whole olympics ?

1- Land = Check
2- Money = Check
3- Easy permit process = check
4- Determined leadership = check

what else ?

oh yeah money = check .... it what makes the world go round n round , didnt ya know ? :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

It's going to take alot more than money to get the olympic's such as,

1. Weather
2. Isreal - (jews) they have alot more money, world capital, political might, media control.

These are the two biggest obsticles for Dubai getting the olympic's, once they figure this out, they have a good chance.

UAE money never helped Dubai buy the port's on the US eastern coast, nor Auckland airport, nor Liverpool FC, more airline slot's in Canada, and non in Spain for Emirates, and the list goes on. The same goes for western money in the UAE, there are certain things you just cant buy. 

I pessonally would love if Dubai could pull off getting the olympics, just imagine what the city, and country would look like in 2020, and presenting that to the world with a first class event.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai_Boy said:


> On so many levels but there is still a glimpse of hope >.<
> 
> 
> @wannaberich , what are you basing your opinion on ? that Dubai is too small or not able to host the whole olympics ?
> 
> 1- Land = Check
> 2- Money = Check
> 3- Easy permit process = check
> 4- Determined leadership = check
> 
> what else ?
> 
> oh yeah money = check .... it what makes the world go round n round , didnt ya know ? :lol:


2.Money?isnt Dubai broke?
4.The Dubai goverment are hopeless.The've proved that this last year.

Dubai is too small on its own to host the Olympics.Many of the events would have half empty stadiums/arenas.You could not rely on visitors making up the numbers.At least in London you have 7 million people plus millions more within 2 hours drive.
Also of course there is the weather problem.
Also what would Dubai do after the Olympics with all of the stadiums/arenas they would need to build?They would all go to waste.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Israelis and zionists arent the jews with money that are diamond cutters or businessmen or media and political managers, thats one thing , the extremists in israel dont care for all the trivial nonsense you just mentioned, they have a long term aim of taking land and growing as a colonial state with a military might. the end.

Jews now on the other hand ofcourse have political might and such , but dude  throw a few billion at them , infact at anyone , and you get what you want. easy. 1,2,3.

if you think otherwise your kidding yourself to be frank ....

money is king , i know you have heard this more than a thousand times but it still stands true


----------



## Dubai_Boy

wannaberich honestly your really embarassing yourself now  

WANNABERICH "Dubai is Broke, isnt it? and the Dubai government are hopeless"

amazing headline lol .... 

Dubai is too small ? oh my god. you must be kidding me ? 1900 square kilometers isnt enough for the olympics ?

The weather doesnt have to be a problem at all ..... indoor arenas and stadiums , it can all be done. and moving the date a month forward or back is never out of the question when again money is involved.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Wannaberich said:


> Also what would Dubai do after the Olympics with all of the stadiums/arenas they would need to build?They would all go to waste.


thats like saying

I have a family of 10 wanting to go on a trip , im going to buy a 12 seater van ..... but wait, why should i ? once we are back it will be parked in the drive way -.-

you planning on killing off your family members once your back ? you plan on never going on trips again ? god man use some brain cells !

Olympic stadiums and arenas can be HUGE tourist attractions , that alone can pay for maintenance fees and more .... pfffffffft i wont even bother , your forcing me to state the absaloute obvious pointers your SUPPOSED to be aware of , but then again , its just you again , a person so full oh himself its your hobby to go againts someone elses word JUST because you cant admit that your wrong.... even when you know you are.


----------



## noir-dresses

As far as filling the seat's for the event, that's not a problem, it would'nt just be UAE national's, but the whole world would come. If they plan every thing rite, it could be a good asset to have after the olympic's.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai_Boy said:


> thats like saying
> 
> I have a family of 10 wanting to go on a trip , im going to buy a 12 seater van ..... but wait, why should i ? once we are back it will be parked in the drive way -.-
> 
> you planning on killing off your family members once your back ? you plan on never going on trips again ? god man use some brain cells !
> 
> Olympic stadiums and arenas can be HUGE tourist attractions , that alone can pay for maintenance fees and more .... pfffffffft i wont even bother , your forcing me to state the absaloute obvious pointers your SUPPOSED to be aware of , but then again , its just you again , a person so full oh himself its your hobby to go againts someone elses word JUST because you cant admit that your wrong.... even when you know you are.


What the f... up with you?!who rattled your chain dude?!
Truth is many olympic venues go to waste and thats in highly populated countries.Any idiot knows that.
As for your 12 seater van,you wouldnt buy it for one trip,you would hire it instead !
I thought you were intelligent but thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## noir-dresses

Mohammed urges Teamwork to Win Olympic, Expo Bids 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...November/theuae_November76.xml&section=theuae


Nothing is impossible as long as we have the determination for change, not change of determination,” Shaikh Mohammed told the group members

These are the magic words


----------



## Wannaberich

noir-dresses said:


> Mohammed urges Teamwork to Win Olympic, Expo Bids
> 
> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...November/theuae_November76.xml&section=theuae
> 
> 
> Nothing is impossible as long as we have the determination for change, not change of determination,” Shaikh Mohammed told the group members
> 
> These are the magic words


You're actually giving this guy credibility?


----------



## noir-dresses

Wannaberich said:


> You're actually giving this guy credibility?


I was basically quoting that determination for change, not change of determination were the magic word's.

My opinion of his credibility doesn't really matter, he's not my leader, never was, and probably never will be. I'm just another foreigner there who invested in a vacation home, that's all. 

What do you think Wanna Dubai's realistic chance's are of getting the olympic's, or being a contender are, and how will the local's reaction to that ?


----------



## Wannaberich

noir-dresses said:


> What do you think Wanna Dubai's realistic chance's are of getting the olympic's, or being a contender are, and how will the local's reaction to that ?


Regards the chances of Dubai getting the O,personally I think a UAE joint effort would stand a much better chance and would be much better for the good of the area.It is something that would unite all of the emirates together and would also put the UAE on the map as I believe worldwide there are still many people who know nothing about the area.
Also a joint effort would be harder for the O committee to turn down as the Middle East has never had the O (as far as I know) so it would be seen as very unfair to turn them down.
Regards the locals reaction,I dont live there but would guess the majority would not welcome an influx of thousands of westerners.Just my opinions.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

your a sad little man filled with hate wannaberich. Its kind of pathetic.

and [email protected] you ..... answering questions UAE locals or atleast people who lived here long enough should be replying to , not you , a sad little bitter person that for some reason hates everything 

1-islamic
2-arab
3-gulf arab
4-Emirati

its so clear , dont try and deny it , atleast have enough degnity and self respect to show your true colours.




Wannaberich said:


> Regards the locals reaction,*I dont live there *but would guess the majority would not welcome an influx of thousands of westerners.Just my opinions.


then shut the hell up you retard and stop "guessing"

GOOD GOD IN HEAVEN pleaase rid us of this roach .... :lol::nuts:


----------



## Wannaberich

--------------


----------



## noir-dresses

Guys it's getting out of hand, let's keep the duscussion civilized.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai_Boy said:


> I'm a sad little man and kind of pathetic.


:lol:Totally agree !!:lol:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I guess i was right. Your just a sad little man with a sever case of P.M.S that lashes out , types profanity againts other forumers , then cowardly deletes it 

Thank god ive only run into 1 person in my life with your traits ... i guess meeting two isnt too bad.

have fun in your small bitter world wanna


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Wannaberich said:


> :lol:Totally agree !!:lol:


ahhh  was that what i said that got you all twisted up inside ?  hmm interesting.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai Boy you're a complete moron just out looking for trouble.If u cant take someone elses opinion on a subject then dont be an ignorant **** and start throwing insults.Come back when you've grown up a little and stop boring me.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Your not liked by any UAE section member  that says alot wanna

anyway , enjoy your little corner you call life.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai_Boy said:


> Your not liked by any UAE section member  that says alot wanna
> 
> anyway , enjoy your little corner you call life.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Whatever you say dude,whatever you say.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## iownyou

Dubai's 2020 Olympics bid gets going 


Dubai's 2020 Olympics bid gets going. (AP) 





By 

Wam on Tuesday, November 03, 2009 

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, yesterday attended the meeting of the Higher Organisation Committee of Dubai 2020 team. The meeting, held at Emirates Towers, was chaired by Dubai Crown Prince Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. 

Sheikh Mohammed instructed the chairman and members of the committee to work as one team to make the hosting of the 2020 Expo and Olympics a success. 



http://www.business24-7.ae/Articles...1032009_d88a112447f049e9a27cede8c9c34233.aspx


----------



## MKTJ

2020 Summer Olympics / Games of the XXXII Olympiad bids

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498634&page=1


----------



## Dubai_Steve

SPECIAL CORRESPONDENT / Sports Features Communications

DUBAI, Nov 07: The ruler of Dubai wants the Gulf state to put all its vast resources into its bid to bring the Olympic Games to the Middle East for the first time in 2020. Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, vice president and prime minister of UAE, issued his declaration of intent at the first meeting of the Supreme Organising Committee of the Working Group of Dubai 2020.

Last June saw the first signals of a bid which would use the sporting context to expand the social and economic progress being undertaken.

According to reports from Dubai Sheikh Mohammed directed the group to "work as a one team to enable the UAE to win bids for Expo and the Olympics in 2020." He added: "Nothing is impossible as long as we have the determination for change, not change of determination."

Group members include Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman of Abu Dhabi Civil Aviation Authority, Sheikh Ahmed bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, chairman of the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Foundation and head of the UAE Olympic Committee, Abdul Rahman Mohammed Al Owais, Minister of Culture, Youth and Community Development, and several heads of government departments.

Regional momentum

The 2020 bid will seek to pick up a regional momentum in international sports. Doha bid unsucessfully for the 2016 Olympic Games and Qatar is pressing a campaign to win host rights to football's 2022 World Cup. Abu Dhabi will host football's Club World Cup in December this year and next year.

Presumably, this time, the Olympic bid team will not make the crucial mistake committed by Doha in wanting to shift the traditional schedule time from early August to October out of climatic concerns.

Other 2020 bids are being considered by Italy's Rome and Venice, South Africa's Cape Town and Johannesburg and by Hiroshima and Tokyo from Japan.

Tokyo bid for 2016 and was excluded in the second of three rounds of voting which eventually saw Rio de Janeiro selected by the International Olympic Committee, meeting in Copenhagen last month. However, Tokyo governor Shintaro Ishihara has stated a wish to see the city bid again for 2020.


----------



## Wannaberich

Dubai_Steve said:


> SPECIAL CORRESPONDENT / Sports Features Communications
> 
> DUBAI, Nov 07: The ruler of Dubai wants the Gulf state to put all its vast resources into its bid to bring the Olympic Games to the Middle East for the first time in 2020. Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, vice president and prime minister of UAE, issued his declaration of intent at the first meeting of the Supreme Organising Committee of the Working Group of Dubai 2020.
> 
> Last June saw the first signals of a bid which would use the sporting context to expand the social and economic progress being undertaken.
> 
> According to reports from Dubai Sheikh Mohammed directed the group to "work as a one team to enable the UAE to win bids for Expo and the Olympics in 2020." He added: "Nothing is impossible as long as we have the determination for change, not change of determination."
> 
> Group members include Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman of Abu Dhabi Civil Aviation Authority, Sheikh Ahmed bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, chairman of the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Foundation and head of the UAE Olympic Committee, Abdul Rahman Mohammed Al Owais, Minister of Culture, Youth and Community Development, and several heads of government departments.
> 
> Regional momentum
> 
> The 2020 bid will seek to pick up a regional momentum in international sports. Doha bid unsucessfully for the 2016 Olympic Games and Qatar is pressing a campaign to win host rights to football's 2022 World Cup. Abu Dhabi will host football's Club World Cup in December this year and next year.
> 
> Presumably, this time, the Olympic bid team will not make the crucial mistake committed by Doha in wanting to shift the traditional schedule time from early August to October out of climatic concerns.
> 
> Other 2020 bids are being considered by Italy's Rome and Venice, South Africa's Cape Town and Johannesburg and by Hiroshima and Tokyo from Japan.
> 
> Tokyo bid for 2016 and was excluded in the second of three rounds of voting which eventually saw Rio de Janeiro selected by the International Olympic Committee, meeting in Copenhagen last month. However, Tokyo governor Shintaro Ishihara has stated a wish to see the city bid again for 2020.


Reading this Im not sure if Sheik Mo is talking about a joint UAE bid which is the right thing to do or just a Dubai bid.
Not sure how they will get over the heat problem.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Dubai to host who’s who in sport*

DUBAI : The emirate’s bid to host the 2020 Olympics has moved a step closer after it was announced Dubai will hold this year’s SportAccord International Convention, an annual five-day exhibition that brings together leaders of more than 100 global sports federations and organisations.

The convention will take place between April 25 and 30 and will attract more than 1,500 representatives from the sporting world, including Fifa president Sepp Blatter, International Rugby Board chairman Bernard Lapasset and Eduardo Paes, mayor of Rio de Janiero, Brazil, host city of the 2016 Olympics.

“This is a very significant event for the UAE and extremely important for the region,” said Princess Haya bint al Hussein, wife of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.

“If you look at the model we have here, we have top professionals and great facilities to host events, but in other countries in this region, we are still very nascent. This convention can help us move forward as a region. We need to write a legacy that starts at grass roots and grows internationally.”

Princess Haya is also a member of the International Olympic Committee and Andrew Ryan, director of the Association of Summer Olympic International Federations (ASOIF) in Lausanne, Switzerland, says the importance of the convention coming to the UAE should not be under-estimated. 

Dubai won the right to host the convention after holding off competition from a host of other cities, including Singapore, Bangkok, Melbourne and Rio. The 2009 event took place in Denver, Colorado and next year’s conference will be held in London.

“It is essential that we came here,” said Ryan. “Dubai is becoming synonymous with major sports events and this will be the first time to have all organisations and Olympic federations in the region at the same time.

“As we all know, many cities around the world have Olympic aspirations. This April, all the presidents and general secretaries of global Olympic sports will converge on Dubai and the city will have a chance to show them what it can do.”

Ryan added that while the emirate has experience of hosting major events in the past, it should look to interact with a broader range of sports, such as weightlifting and archery.

“Smaller sports that cost nothing in comparison, have trouble finding venues. By Dubai hosting a junior world championship, it gain experience of hosting major events,” he said.

http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100113/SPORT/701129892/1004


----------



## Guest89

^^ Good news and good first step! :banana: Can you imagine the revenue that the Olympics would generate for Dubai? I think the debt crisis will be over by 2020, but if it was today, Dubai would become very rich!


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
Yes, I agree it would lead to a lot of projects being finished faster,like Dubai World Central.

But if that's not an successful attempt then we can also count on the World Expo 2020 as Dubai has a bid to host it.


----------



## Guest89

^^

When will they announce the winner of the Olympics bid?

PS: In an article above it says Venice placed a bid. Are they serious? What are they going to host? Underwater sprint? :lol:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

^^
Wikipedia says that it is expected to be announced before mid 2013


----------



## Guest89

^^ Given all the sport figures that are visiting Dubai this April, we have a big chance to showcase what Dubai is capable of and if we impress them, it could become a reality.


----------



## Anwar khan

Dubai is a great city and surely has the ability to host olympics 2020 mashallah.. Dubai will be awarded the hosting of olympic and world expo inshallah ...The way Dubai progressed in the last decade is truely remarkable and hopefully things will work out smoothly....


----------



## Guest89

*Dubai still considering Olympic bid‎*

*Dubai still considering Olympic bid*​

*DUBAI, United Arab Emirates — Dubai is still considering a bid to host the Olympics in 2020, said the ruler of the Arab emirate Sunday as leaders and executives from the sports industry gathered in the city for an international convention.*

Dubai has spent billions of dollars to build sport venues and host high profile golf and tennis tournaments. Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum praised Dubai's sports infrastructure and said Dubai has "a lot to offer" to the Olympic movement.

"There is a strong 'can do' culture here," Mohammed said in comments, released Sunday by the ruler's media office. Dubai continues to evaluate "the costs and benefits" of a bid, Mohammed also said and added, that no formal paperwork has been filed yet.

Dubai is the second Gulf state trying for the Olympics. Doha, the capital of Qatar, failed to make the list of finalists for the 2016 Games.

Dubai has run far ahead of its Gulf competitors on the sports front by linking investment with a decade-long effort to attract tourists and entertain the Asian and Western expatriates that make up most of the emirate's 1.5 million inhabitants.

The Gulf emirate has earned high marks for hosting ATP and WTA tour tennis events, the Dubai Desert Classic golf tournament and horse racing's Dubai World Cup.

Since Dubai has been hammered by the global financial crisis in the past months, the ruling Al Maktoum family has scaled back some of its development plans, but sports events have not been a causality in Dubai's struggle to pay off its massive debt.

Last month a $2 billion racing complex was inaugurated. Managers of Dubai Sports City said progress has been undeterred on the cluster of mega-venues that will stage sports events and set up training facilities and specialized academies for golf, tennis, soccer, rugby, cricket and swimming.

Sheik Mohammed has relied on such large-scale global ambitions to help drive his territory from little more than a patch of sand 15 years ago to the Middle East's business, sports and tourism hub.

The harsh economic reality has caused Mohammed to include some caution in his comments on Dubai's possible Olympic bid.

"We will have to take an honest look at our weaknesses as well as our strengths," Mohammed said Sunday. "I can assure you of this, though: if we decide to make a bid for the Olympics, we will be in it to win."


_Source: USA Today_


----------



## Face81

Looks like there have been no updates on this, however according to the IOC website, if Dubai is interested in bidding for 2020, 2011 will be the year to do it......










Do we have no one here who can provide some more insight on a potential bid???


----------



## Face81

Let the bidding begin! 

Source: http://insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/2020/11364-bucharest-may-bid-for-2020-olympics



> *Bucharest may bid for 2020 Olympics *
> 15 December 2010
> 
> By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> December 15 - Bucharest is considering launching a bid for the 2020 Olympics, the city's Mayor Sorin Oprescu has revealed.
> 
> He claimed that the Romanian capital is investigating putting itself forward following a poll which showed that 93 per cent of people in the country were behind the idea.
> 
> "In Bucharest, 85 per cent of citizens back the initiative," said Oprescu.
> 
> "The poll was conducted over the phone and grilled 3,700 people in Bucharest and 3,200 across the country."
> 
> Oprescu claimed that hosting the Games would help improve the country's economy and image abroad.
> 
> He plans to harness the support of Romanian athletes who live outside the country, like former gymnast Nadia Comăneci, who won nine Olympic medals, including five gold in Montreal in 1976 and Moscow in 1980.
> 
> "I've already started making lists of athletes with great results in previous Olympics who live abroad," Oprescu said.
> 
> Oprescu claimed that he would fund the bid without raising taxes.
> 
> *The campaign for 2020 is already shaping up as one of the most competitive in the history of the International Olympic Committee (IOC).
> 
> Rome are the only confirmed bidders but among the other cities that have expressed a serious interest are Dubai, Istanbul, New Delhi, Doha and Tokyo. *
> 
> A South African city is also expected to bid.
> 
> The IOC is due to pick the host city at its annual Session in Buenos Aires in 2013.


----------



## kayanathera

Face81 said:


> Let the bidding begin!
> 
> Source: http://insidethegames.biz/summer-olympics/2020/11364-bucharest-may-bid-for-2020-olympics


the probability of Bucharest hosting the Olympics in the next 200 years is 0.I cant even begin explaining how many thing are missing from a decent bid starting with a decent and organized public transport and financial muscles


----------



## Face81

kayanathera said:


> the probability of Bucharest hosting the Olympics in the next 200 years is 0.I cant even begin explaining how many thing are missing from a decent bid starting with a decent and organized public transport and financial muscles



Seems like the bidding cities list is now starting to firm up.... New Delhi appears to be out of the running now, so we are down to:
1) Dubai
2) Istanbul
3) Tokyo
4) Rome
5) Doha
6) Bucharest

I honestly think it should go either to Dubai, or Tokyo as they are the only two hosts who will be able to deliver an unforgettable Olympic Games 




> *India not ready to bid for 2020 Olympics says Commonwealth Games head *
> 
> By Tom Degun
> 
> December 17 - Mike Fennell, the President of the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF), has told insidethegames that he feels an Indian bid for the 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games is too premature.
> 
> The New Delhi Commonwealth Games earlier this year were the largest international multi-sport event to be staged in India since the Asian Games in 1982.
> 
> Despite prior concerns over health, safety and security, the competition was considered a success although senior members of the Organising Committee, including secretary general Lalit Bhanot and director general V K Verma, the closest aides to unpopular chairman of the event Suresh Kalmadi, have since been alleged to have been involved in high level corruption leading up to the Games.
> 
> The relative success of Delhi has led to calls for the Indian capital to bid for the Summer Olympics and Paralympics as early as 2020 but Fennell, who also serves as President of the Jamaican Olympic Association and has been on a number of International Olympic Committee (IOC) Co-ordination Commissions, suggested that would be too soon.
> 
> *"I would think that 2020 is a bit to close," *said Fennell.
> 
> "India still has a lot of work to do and certainly you want them to clear the dust from the current enquires [into the alleged corruption of members of the Organising Committee].
> 
> "They need to have a look at what they can do to start planning seriously for hosting future events.
> 
> "But they now have the key sporting venues in place and they have demonstrated their organisational capabilities in terms of transport and security and so on.
> 
> "It you look at security for example, the first question everyone was asking me before the Games was: 'What about the security in Delhi?'
> 
> "Nobody is asking me about that now because Delhi did a fantastic job with not one single incident to speak of.
> 
> "They have dispelled that theory and they have also dramatically improved the infrastructure in Delhi, particularly the transport, from hosting the event.
> 
> "So they have proved that they are indeed capable of hosting big events.
> 
> *"They now need to just keep progressing at a steady rate and to be patient as hosting an event such as the Olympics takes some time."*
> 
> The CGF President added that in hindsight, his organisation has concluded that the Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games was a big success despite some of the well-documented problems.
> 
> "Reflecting back on Delhi, we must not hesitate to say how well the Games went and how well the Games ended," he said.
> 
> "We are all extremely satisfied with the end result and with what was delivered.
> 
> "Nevertheless, we would be less than frank if we didn't say there were considerable problems and concerns leading up to the Games, some of which could be avoided and which were unique to Delhi.
> 
> "They had big problems with cleaning the Village, which did annoy us after we bought it up with them on several occasions, and they also had some problems with the construction of venues that we were concerned about.
> 
> "But to their credit; they overcame those problems to stage a superb event."


Source


----------



## Face81

Looks like Bucharest is out as well. This leaves us with:
1) Dubai
2) Istanbul
3) Tokyo
4) Rome
5) Doha



> *Bucharest Olympic 2020 bid rejected
> *
> 
> By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> December 18 - Bucharest's plan to bid for the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics will not get off the drawing board after the proposal was rejected.
> 
> Bucharest City Hall Councillors narrowly voted against the plan proposed by the city's Mayor Sorin Oprescu.
> 
> The proposal was supported by 22 Councillors, which was short of the majority of 28 needed for it to be taken further.
> 
> A half-an-hour debate was held on the topic but many Councillors claimed that the idea of the Romanian capital bidding for the Games was too futuristic.
> 
> Eight voted against the plan but significantly 20 abstained from voting, which killed the idea.
> 
> Oprescu had claimed that hosting the Games in Bucharest would act as a catalyst for development, including improving the city's infrastructure and boosting the Romanian economy.


source


----------



## unknownpleasures

Isn't Africa still in the race - Durban?


----------



## Face81

unknownpleasures said:


> Isn't Africa still in the race - Durban?


No official word yet, but I believe Durban will make an announcement soon?


----------



## dysan1

^^ as mentioned before Durban is 90% certain of bidding, but with the IOC event in Durban in June it would be wise not to officially announce anything until then


----------



## Face81

And now Japan's interest in bidding is looking uncertain as well....



> *JOC pushing for Hiroshima's 2020 Olympic bid *
> 
> Thursday 06th January, 12:41 AM JST
> 
> TOKYO —
> The Associated Press reports Japanese Olympic Committee (JOC) President Tsunekazu Takeda said Wednesday he still backs a bid from Hiroshima for the 2020 Summer Olympic Games despite the fact that Hiroshima's Mayor Tadatoshi Akiba has said he will not seek re-election this spring.
> 
> Takeda said, "the city has a wonderful proposal. I would be extremely happy if the city of Hiroshima continues to consider making a bid for the Olympics".
> 
> The JOC is also hoping Tokyo, which failed in its bid for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, would bid again.
> 
> *The Associated Press reports there is a concern that if Hiroshima and Tokyo drop out, Japan would be left with no candidates bidding for the 2020 Games.*
> 
> He said, "we have to keep tabs on the situation going forward. Right now, I can't really say anything".


Source


----------



## Face81

Istanbul is definitely in......



> *
> Greece Prime Minister promises support for Istanbul 2020 Olympic bid *
> 
> 08 January 2011 By Duncan Mackay
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> January 8 - Greece will support Istanbul's bid to host the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics, the country's Prime Minister George Papandreou (pictured right) has promised during a visit to Turkey.
> 
> Last month the Turkish Government declared hosting the Olympics was a national priority following unsuccessful bids to win the 2000, 2004, 2008 and 2012 Games.
> 
> Papandreou made his pledge during a visit to Erzurum where he was inspecting the facilities of the the 2011 World University Winter Games, which begin there on January 27.
> 
> After meeting with Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Papandreou revealed to the audience that Greece was fully behind Istanbul's campaign.
> 
> His statement "Başarılar diliyorum," which means, "I wish success" in Turkish, received a warm response from the crowd.
> 
> "We should forget the past's rivalry and prejudices," said Papandreou.
> 
> "We are honoured and proud of our countries' histories, but we would like to demolish the wall of prejudices."
> 
> During his speech, Papandreou recalled a visit made by Erdoğan in May to Athens, where he visited Panathinaiko Stadium.
> 
> "That stadium hosted the world's first Olympics in 1896," he said.
> 
> "There our goal was to convey the friendship message between Greece and Turkey to the entire world."
> 
> Erdoğan claimed that the promise of Greek support for Istanbul was further evidence of the improving relations between the two countries.
> 
> "We are expending efforts to turn the Aegean Sea into a lake of peace and friendship," he said.
> 
> "We should leave the mistakes of the past behind and build a world where peace reigns.
> 
> "We should transmit peace, love and respect to the next generations instead of a world dominated by fights, hatred or blood.
> 
> "Greece is Turkey's neighbor to the west and we share a 206-kilometre border.
> 
> "This encounter is very meaningful."


Source


----------



## Face81

Oh no, God help us all...... hno:



> *Qatar Olympic Committee ponder bid to host 2020 Summer Games in Doha
> *
> 
> Doha’s previous bid, for the 2016 Olympics, ended in failure after the International Olympic Committee rejected a proposal to stage the Games in October to avoid summer temperatures.
> 
> The IOC was particularly concerned at the consequences for the marathon, the iconic event of any summer games and Doha’s bid was rejected at the short-listing stage despite outscoring eventual winner Rio in a technical evaluation.
> 
> Convincing the IOC that a Summer Games is possible in the Gulf remains a challenge, but with lessons learned from the 2022 campaign and heavyweight government backing, Doha would not be underestimated in a race also likely to feature Rome.
> 
> No decision on bidding will be taken until after the IOC Congress in Durban in July, at which one of South Korean resort Pyeongchang, Annecy in France and Munich will be selected to host the 2018 Winter Olympics.
> 
> Qatar's commitment to the Olympics is clear from its headquarters, a 27-storey tower in the centre of Doha that has a floor for each sport in the Summer Games.


Source

^^ And what do they do in this "Olympic Tower"? Is it like an indoor arena? Each floor per sport? What happens when Squash and rugby get added this year? And how can they fit an entire golf course on a single floor, unless it's miniature golf? Weird!!!! :tongue2:


*An open message to the IOC:*

*Please do not go down the road of FIFA and ruin the 2020 games.* hno:


----------



## Face81

This is it!! All potential bid cities need to get their skates on now!  Let the bidding begin!! :cheers:



> * IOC announces timetable for 2020 Olympic bids
> *
> 12 January 2011 By Duncan Mackay in Lausanne
> British Sports Internet Writer of the Year
> 
> January 12 - Cities planning to put themselves forward to host the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics today found out the timetable for the bid process, with *the final decision due to be announced by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) at its 125th session in the Argentinian capital Buenos Aires on September 7, 2013. *
> 
> *The IOC's ruling Executive Board today approved the timings for the bid process which has already attracted strong interest from several cities, including Dubai, Istanbul, Madrid, Rome, Doha and Tokyo.*
> 
> The IOC plans to circulate the 205 National Olympic Committees before the end of this month to see if they are interested in putting forward a candidate.
> 
> *They will then have until May 16, 2011 to submit the name of an applicant city, which will coincide with the publication of the 2020 Candidature Acceptance Procedure.*
> 
> Applicant cities will have until July 29, 2011, to inform the IOC if they propose to hold the Games outside the normal Olympic Games window, which is between July 15 and August 31.
> 
> This is crucial because three years ago Doha were knocked out in the preliminary stages because their proposed dates did not meet the published criteria, although they claimed that IOC President Jacques Rogge had led them to believe that they could host the Games outside the window, just as Sydney had done in 2000.
> 
> This is likely to be even more scrutinised on this occasion following FIFA's controversial decision last month to award the 2022 World Cup to Qatar and the subsequent proposal to move the tournament from its traditional June/July slot to January to avoid the scorching 50C summer heat in Qatar.
> 
> *The final deadline to confirm the submission of applicant cities is on September 1, which follows the election of the host city of the 2018 Winter Olympics and Paralympics, which is due to be announced at the IOC Session in Durban on July 6.*
> 
> The IOC plan to hold an information seminar for the cities in Lausanne in October before they have to submit the application file and guarantee letters by February 15, 2012.
> 
> The IOC's Executive Board will choose the candidate cities at a meeting in May 2012 and they will attend the London 2012 Olympics as part of the IOC's observer programme.
> 
> The IOC have recommended that the London 2012 debrief is held in Rio de Janeiro, the host for 2016, in November and the bid cities then have until the beginning of January 2013 to prepare and deliver their Candidate Files.
> 
> The visits of the IOC Evaluation Commission are scheduled for March and April 2013 with the report due to be published in June, the same month that there will be a Candidate City briefing for IOC members.
> 
> The election of the host city will then take part in Buenos Aires, which is due to be the last act of IOC President Jacques Rogge before he steps down.


Source


The next few weeks are going to be VERY exciting!!!!!!!! :colgate:

Go Dubai 2020!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Face81

The first half if April might be a good time to host the games in Dubai? Or maybe the first half if November? :dunno:


----------



## briker

DURBAN will kick ass. The Olympic Games 2020 will be awarded to Africa. It's the ideal city, hands down.


----------



## briker

*DURBAN 2020*


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*2010 FINA World Swimming Championships (25 m)*

Opening Video:
17950735

Closing Video:
18805966


----------



## smussuw

briker said:


> DURBAN will kick ass. The Olympic Games 2020 will be awarded to Africa. It's the ideal city, hands down.


sorry but you got the World cup and you got a favorable treatment only because u are an African country so no u dont need the Olympics


----------



## bilal_raja

2020 olympics should be organize in an islamic country...........
i think Dubai, Islamabad, Istanbul and Tehran must bid for 2020 olympics


----------



## Face81

^^ Dubai and Istanbul will probably put in a bid.... Not so sure about the other two suggestions!!


----------



## noir-dresses

Just make the Olympic Village in NHT. It should be big enough to house every one, and after that hand over to the investors.  The neighborhood around the building could also be part of the village, but I must add that the building should be 1600+ meters tall. Any way they will have to pump a lot of money into a OV, this way it finances this project to be reality.

All we need is a renaming of the build, NOlympicHT. :lol: We also don't give SA the glory of the highest building, which I'm sure is going through the minds of the rulers.



Face81 said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. Most of DWC should be finished by then, though EK may be fully in control of DXB at that point, with JXB catering to all other airlines. I would imagine one or two more metro lines being completed and bits of Dubailand also being finished.
> 
> The whloe thing may even bring Bawadi back to life?
> 
> I wonder where they would put the Olympic Village? Would it be part of Dubai Sports City, or would it be something brand new, built elsewhere? Perhaps a good use of the few islands reclaimed as part of the Palm Deira?  What do you think?
> 
> 
> Mods, title change, please


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> Just make the Olympic Village in NHT. It should be big enough to house every one, and after that hand over to the investors.  The neighborhood around the building could also be part of the village, but I must add that the building should be 1600+ meters tall. Any way they will have to pump a lot of money into a OV, this way it finances this project to be reality.
> 
> All we need is a renaming of the build, NOlympicHT. :lol: We also don't give SA the glory of the highest building, which I'm sure is going through the minds of the rulers.


Lol!!! :lol:

I guess it would be a pretty good location, but perhaps building NHT as part of it might be a little excessive!!! LOL. MBR Gardens might be another good potential site? Personally I think the Palm Deira (or bit of it that have been created so far) would make for a much more unique and scenic location on the sea 

As for KT, I think it will be a good few years before it breaks ground and a decade to top it out. And whether it is actually possible for it to be taller than BK is another issue as I remember there were problems with the soil in Jeddah to go above 600m, so let's see


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

if the sports city is the centre of the olympics, the PD is TOO far...MBR Gardens is a better idea...but they shuld have plans in place as to what will be done with the village afterwards...

as for Bawadi...if we win it...i think that project will come back to life...they wuldnt want ppl to simlpy leave rite after the games...and that culd be a way of making ppl stay longer...

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> if the sports city is the centre of the olympics, the PD is TOO far...MBR Gardens is a better idea...but they shuld have plans in place as to what will be done with the village afterwards...
> 
> as for Bawadi...if we win it...i think that project will come back to life...they wuldnt want ppl to simlpy leave rite after the games...and that culd be a way of making ppl stay longer...
> 
> R


That's IF the Sports City is to be the centre of action. Who knows?


----------



## Face81

*Yekaterinburg hopes to host Expo 2020*

by Andy Potts at 02/08/2011 17:23


Yekaterinburg is the latest Russian city bidding to host a major international event after being nominated as a candidate to host the World Expo 2020.

Presidential aide Arkady Dvorkovich announced the bid Tuesday, saying that the Ural capital had got the nod to carry Russia’s flag ahead of a rival proposal from Nizhny Novgorod.

Yekaterinburg’s position on the boundary of Europe and Asia gave it a decisive edge, Dvorkovich said.

And the city is hoping that extensive redevelopment for the 2018 FIFA World Cup will make it a strong candidate to bring the Expo to Russia for the first time.


*Tough decision*
Dvorkovich added that it had not been easy to choose between Nizhny and Yekaterinburg.

But since the rules only allow one candidate per country, President Dmitry Medvedev gave the nod to Yekaterinburg, RIA Novosti reported.


*Russian first?*
If the bid is successful it will be the first time Russia has earned the right to host a World Expo. Moscow was a candidate city for the 2010 fair, but lost out to Shanghai.

However, the proposed venue in the capital, VVTs, already has a link to the historical series of exhibitions: the hugely popular pavilion sent to Quebec in 1967 to represent the USSR was rebuilt near the entrance to the site, and its distinctive curved roof remains a prominent landmark today.


*Glittering legacy*
Since London hosted the first World Trade Fair in 1851 the events have become synonymous with national branding – and produced a string of landmark buildings.

Arguably the most famous of these is the Eiffel Tower, but many other host cities have created parks out of their venues.

Moreover, Expos have played a big role in boosting both tourism and investment into host nations – something Russia will hope to cash in on in 2020.


*The competition*
Yekaterinburg becomes the third official candidate city alongside Izmir, Turkey, and Ayutthaya, Thailand.

*However, there are plans for bids from several other cities. The US is set to choose between Houston, Minneapolis and Silicon Valley, while Dubai, Copenhagen, Sao Paulo and Cape Town are also in the running.*

Brisbane is also seen as a strong candidate as its planned bid would tie in with the 250th anniversary of Australia and a possible Olympic bid for the same year.


http://themoscownews.com/russia/20110802/188893386.html






Mods, title change please!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

lets get real here...if they WIN...our chanes of hosting the 2024 games...well...DROP...SIGNIFICANTLY! 

Doha officially named as 2020 Games candidate

AFP

26 August 2011,
Qatar’s Doha officially launched a bid for the 2020 summer Games hours after Olympic officials allowed a shift in dates to avoid the extreme desert heat.

The International Olympic Committee allowed Qatar to submit a bid with dates for the Games set for some two months later than usual, prompting the country’s Olympic Committee to officially declare Doha as a candidate city for the second consecutive time.

“In light of the decision of (IOC) President (Jacques) Rogge and the IOC Executive Board, I am delighted to formally announce Doha’s bid to host the Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2020,” Shaikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al-Thani, head of Qatar’s Olympic Committee said in a statement.

“It is fitting that the dream of hosting the Games should come to the Middle East at this time; our bid can inspire peace and is a priority for our youthful region,” he said. Apart from Doha, Rome, Madrid, Istanbul and Tokyo have all declared their intention to bid.

An IOC source said earlier that the approval of the September/October window for the Doha bid merely meant that the date would not be “a deal breaker”. The source said the bid would still have to solve issues regarding sports calendar scheduling and the health of athletes and visitors even during those dates.

Qatar’s bid for the 2016 Olympics, eventually won by Rio, floundered on its insistence on holding the Games in October. The deadline for submitting a bid for the 2020 Olympics is next Thursday and the host city will be announced at the IOC Session in September 2013.

Temperatures in Doha average more than 38 degrees Celsius from May to September before cooling a little.

Qatar will host the 2022 soccer World Cup and is committed to investing $20 billion to $25 billion in tourism infrastructure development over the next 11 years, the head of its state-run tourism authority told Reuters this week. There is a precedent of a city shifting the Summer Games outside the traditional July/August window — in 2000 the Sydney Olympics were held from Sept. 15 to Oct. 1. Earlier this week, the United States Olympic Committee said it would not submit a bid to stage the 2020 Summer Olympics. — Reuters

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/sport/i...1/August/general_August79.xml&section=cricket

R


----------



## Imre

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> lets get real here...if they WIN...our chanes of hosting the 2024 games...well...DROP...SIGNIFICANTLY!


They will win as they have enough money to bribe the olimpic committee as they did before with the FIFA


----------



## Emarati2009

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> lets get real here...if they WIN...our chanes of hosting the 2024 games...well...DROP...SIGNIFICANTLY!


don't worry :cheers:


----------



## Imre

Emarati2009 said:


> don't worry :cheers:


Be happy :cheers:

Summer olympic nothing special but still have chance for the winter olympic , that would be more interesting 

Few years ago my friend seen a secret plan, Innsbruck style village in the desert , thats a challenge :lol:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Imre said:


> They will win as they have enough money to bribe the olimpic committee as they did before with the FIFA


lets hope the IOC are NOT like FIFA



Emarati2009 said:


> don't worry :cheers:


well if I were the uae's NOC...i would start!

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Dubai eyes Youth Olympics bid in lead-up to 2024

By Claire Ferris-Lay
Thursday, 1 September 2011 8:47 AM

Dubai has spent billions of dollars on sports facilities to host global events including the Dubai Desert Classic and the Dubai World Cup

Dubai may look to host the Youth Olympic Games or the Asia Games as it prepares to bid for hosting rights for the 2024 Olympics Games, the UAE’s National Olympic Committee said.

The city, which in August said it would bid to host the 2024 games, is also mulling an overseas sports education programme to drum up interest in competitive sports among Emiratis.

“We’re thinking of hosting the Olympic youth events during this time…which will be a sort of rehearsal for us. At least if not the Youth Olympics [then we’ll bid] for the Asian Games,” said Saeed Abdul Ghaffar Hussain, secretary general of the committee.

Plans for which year it would bid for have not yet been confirmed, he said. 

The first Youth Olympic Games, which features athletes between the ages of 14 and 18, was held in Singapore in August 2010.

Like the Olympics, the games are held every four years but the scale of the event is much smaller. Potential host cities are required to keep all events within the same city and do not require additional sports venues or transport systems to be built.

To date, only Lillehammer in Norway has applied to host the 2016 Winter Youth Olympics.

The emirates may also introduce a schools abroad programme which would see the government provide funding for Emirati children to study and train abroad, said Hussain.

“This is something that we have to work at; take our young athletes send them abroad so they can practice while they are doing their studies. This is where you invest in your athletes [and] this is something that we are thinking of doing,” he said.

Dubai, famous for his luxury hotels, has spent billions of dollars on sports facilities that host a number of international events including the Dubai Desert Classic and the Dubai World Cup. 

The emirate in August said a feasibility study into Dubai's capability for hosting the Olympics found as much of 70 percent of the required infrastructure was already in place or planned.

The emirate could compete with as many as 14 other global cities for the rights to host the 2024 games, including Paris, Copenhagen, Amsterdam, Madrid and Kiev.

Hussain said Dubai was as prepared as any other bidding city to manage the Olympics, and that the 2024 event would leave plenty of time for the emirate to prepare its own Olympic candidates.

“Dubai is ready. Look at the infrastructure in the UAE. We have top-class infrastructure. Okay, we might lack bits and pieces here and there but we are talking about 2024, which is 13 years away from now,” he said. 

“In my opinion in thirteen years you can build a new generation of sporting [stars].”

Neighbouring Gulf state Qatar, which in December netted a surprise win to host the 2022 World Cup, confirmed last week it would bid to host the 2020 Olympic Games. The gas-rich emirate hopes to hold the event between September 20 and October 20, to sidestep the summer heat.

Qatar is up against four cities which have already submitted bids to host the 2020 Games - Rome, Tokyo, Madrid and Istanbul.

The International Olympic Committee will decide who will host the 2020 Games at a meeting in Buenos Aires in September 2013.

Four years ago, Doha's bid for 2016 was controversially cut from the shortlist because their proposed dates were outside the window that the IOC had published.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-eyes-youth-olympics-bid-in-lead-up-2024--418284.html

R


----------



## Face81

Very interesting stuff. 

The next Asian Games up for grabs is the 2019 event and from what I can tell, the end of this year is the deadline to submit a bit. 

The Youth Olympics are next to be held in 2018 and bids are due by March 1st, 2012. 

Obviously both are good events for Dubai, I wonder which they will go for in the run up to the big 2024 Olympics bid? Perhaps both??


Also, a request to the mods - Please can we change the title to *Dubai 2020 World Expo and Dubai 2024 Olympics bid news*


PLEASE!


----------



## guy4versa4

Imre said:


> They will win as they have enough money to bribe the olimpic committee as they did before with the FIFA


..money can buy anythings


----------



## Face81

*Deadline for UAE Olympic mascot design extended to November 6*

Vesela Todorova 

Oct 25, 2011 

ABU DHABI // Designers from all over the UAE now have until November 6 to submit their ideas about what the country's Olympic mascots should look like.

The deadline has been extended in a bid to attract more participants. The previous deadline had been October 23.

The competition announced by the UAE National Olympic Council is open to both Emiratis and expatriates alike. Designers have been asked to submit suggestions for two mascots, a boy and a girl, to represent local initiatives leading up to the 2012 Olympic Games.

The Council wants the mascots to be the ambassadors of the Olympic spirit and the values of the UAE. The mascots should also embrace the culture as well as the historical and religious values of the UAE.

The images will also be used to represent UAE athletes competing in the upcoming Arab Games, which will take place in December in Qatar.

The winning design will receive Dh50,000, and winners will be announced on November 20 in Campaign Magazine.

The 2012 Olympic Games will take place in London from July 27 to August 12. Dubai was considering a bid to host the games in 2020, but decided to postpone its application until 2024.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...-olympic-mascot-design-extended-to-november-6


^^ The guide criteria seem pretty complex!


----------



## I Know

Dont think they will get it


----------



## I Know

*Please see the below link*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?a=802



Face81 said:


> by Andy Potts at 02/08/2011 17:23
> 
> 
> Yekaterinburg is the latest Russian city bidding to host a major international event after being nominated as a candidate to host the World Expo 2020.
> 
> Presidential aide Arkady Dvorkovich announced the bid Tuesday, saying that the Ural capital had got the nod to carry Russia’s flag ahead of a rival proposal from Nizhny Novgorod.
> 
> Yekaterinburg’s position on the boundary of Europe and Asia gave it a decisive edge, Dvorkovich said.
> 
> And the city is hoping that extensive redevelopment for the 2018 FIFA World Cup will make it a strong candidate to bring the Expo to Russia for the first time.
> 
> 
> *Tough decision*
> Dvorkovich added that it had not been easy to choose between Nizhny and Yekaterinburg.
> 
> But since the rules only allow one candidate per country, President Dmitry Medvedev gave the nod to Yekaterinburg, RIA Novosti reported.
> 
> 
> *Russian first?*
> If the bid is successful it will be the first time Russia has earned the right to host a World Expo. Moscow was a candidate city for the 2010 fair, but lost out to Shanghai.
> 
> However, the proposed venue in the capital, VVTs, already has a link to the historical series of exhibitions: the hugely popular pavilion sent to Quebec in 1967 to represent the USSR was rebuilt near the entrance to the site, and its distinctive curved roof remains a prominent landmark today.
> 
> 
> *Glittering legacy*
> Since London hosted the first World Trade Fair in 1851 the events have become synonymous with national branding – and produced a string of landmark buildings.
> 
> Arguably the most famous of these is the Eiffel Tower, but many other host cities have created parks out of their venues.
> 
> Moreover, Expos have played a big role in boosting both tourism and investment into host nations – something Russia will hope to cash in on in 2020.
> 
> 
> *The competition*
> Yekaterinburg becomes the third official candidate city alongside Izmir, Turkey, and Ayutthaya, Thailand.
> 
> *However, there are plans for bids from several other cities. The US is set to choose between Houston, Minneapolis and Silicon Valley, while Dubai, Copenhagen, Sao Paulo and Cape Town are also in the running.*
> 
> Brisbane is also seen as a strong candidate as its planned bid would tie in with the 250th anniversary of Australia and a possible Olympic bid for the same year.
> 
> 
> http://themoscownews.com/russia/20110802/188893386.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, title change please!


----------



## Face81

*Mohammad Bin Rashid: 'UAE well-prepared for EXPO 2020'*

In its bid to host EXPO 2020, the UAE is competing with Russia, Brazil, Turkey and Thailand

WAM
Published: 12:38 November 16, 2011


Dubai: His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has issued directives to set up an executive body that will be responsible for the UAE's international bid to host EXPO 2020, one of the world's oldest and largest international events. 

Shaikh Mohammad stressed that the UAE, under the leadership of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, has all it takes to host the world's cultural event. He also noted the capabilities of the UAE and its people to organize the global event, lobby for international support for its bid to host the fair which attracts millions of visitors throughout six months with the many countries having large pavilions to showcase their social, cultural and economic achievements. 

Shaikh Mohammad further stressed: "UAE can amaze the world and is well-prepared for such a large-scale event with its infrastructure which ranked high in reports by the World Economic Forum (WEF), its strategic location which makes it an ideal gateway between the East and the West as well as a history of successes in hosting global events". 

According to the resolution issued by Shaikh Mohammad, the Executive Authority for EXPO 2020 will be chaired by Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group, with Reem Al Hashemi as deputy chairman and chief executive officer. Members of the Authority include federal and local representatives. 

The Authority will prepare a full dossier for the international competition on hosting the World's Fair and for lobbying for international support from 156 member countries of The Bureau International des Expositions (BIE). 

In its bid to host EXPO 2020, the UAE is competing with Russia, Brazil, Turkey and Thailand. The winning country will be announced in 2013. 

If its bid wins, the UAE will host the World Expo under the theme "Connecting Minds.. Building the Future" in Dubai between 4 February 2020 to 30 June 2020. 

The said dossier will include details on the capabilities and expertise of the UAE for hosting the event as well as the changes the UAE, and Dubai in particular, will make in preparation for receiving the huge numbers of visitors expected to throng the venue. 

The World EXPO represents an international opportunity to celebrate the world's different cultures. The latest edition of the event saw 23 thousand cultural and heritage events which represented all of the world's cultures.

It takes place every five years and lasts for six months and is organised by the 156-member Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) (International Exhibitions Bureau). The UAE will present its case to BIE and all the participating countries in a coordinated programme over the coming year, aimed at achieving the required votes.



http://gulfnews.com/business/general/mohammad-bin-rashid-uae-well-prepared-for-expo-2020-1.931805


^^ Go UAE!!! :cheers:


----------



## Face81

*Dubai, new candidate for Expo 2020*











*United Arab Emirates submits the candidature of Dubai for the World Expo 2020 on November 2nd, 2011 to the Bureau International des Expositions.*

H.E. Mohammed Al Shaibani, on behalf of the Government of Dubai, has submitted the official letter of candidature signed by the Vice President and Prime Minister of the United Arab Emirates and Ruler of Dubai, His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum and supported by the Crown Prince of Dubai, His Highness Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, for an International Registered Exhibition to be held in the city of Dubai in the year 2020.

The Expo is due to take place from January 4th to June 30th, 2020 in the theme "Connecting Minds, Creating the Future".

Situated on the Persian Gulf coast, Dubai is the capital of the emirate of Dubai and has more than one million of population.

In total, five cities, including Izmir of Turkey, Ayutthaya of Thailand, Sao Paulo of Brazil and Yekaterinburg of Russia, are in competition for hosting World Expo 2020.


http://www.bie-paris.org/site/en/articles/general-news/434-dubai-new-candidate-for-expo-2020.html


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

praise the lord, they submitted a bid! 

the dates seem fine...june 30 is a good time to end it...b4 it gets too hot...many major events will take place during that time...the DSF...the world cup...the tennis championships...jan 4th is also when Sheikh Mohammed became ruler...Burj Khalifa's 10th anniversary...all the other conventions...so lots of stuff....

also, anyone want to check when ramadan and eid is in 2020? 

R


----------



## Face81

^^ Yeah, I know, it was submitted just before the deadline closed!!

Here's the answer to your question:


> Ramadan in 2020 will start on Friday, the 24th of April and will continue for 30 days until Saturday, the 23rd of May.


Source: http://www.when-is.com/ramadan-2020.asp


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

ah ha! had a feeling ramadan wuld be in may...so they will get the eid crowds too...but it mite be quiet for ramadan...

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

the KT has the wrong date...but the workding of the article was interesting...simply becuase they sed the UAE submitted a bid...the fact that if we win it will be in dubai only comes at the end...

UAE eyes World Expo
(Wam)

17 November 2011, 6:56 AM

DUBAI — His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has issued directives to set up an executive body that will be responsible for the UAE’s international bid to host Expo 2020, one of the world’s oldest and largest international events.

Shaikh Mohammed stressed that the UAE, under the leadership of the President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, has all it takes to host the world’s cultural event. He also noted the capabilities of the UAE and its people to organise the global event and lobby for international support for its bid to host the fair, which attracts millions of visitors throughout six months with the many countries having large pavilions to showcase their social, cultural and economic achievements.

“The UAE can amaze the world and is well-prepared for such a large-scale event with its infrastructure which ranked high in reports by the World Economic Forum (WEF), its strategic location which makes it an ideal gateway between the East and the West as well as a history of successes in hosting global events,” Shaikh Mohammed stressed.

According to the resolution issued by Shaikh Mohammed, the Executive Authority for Expo 2020 will be chaired by Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Emirates Airline and Group Chairman and Chief Executive, with Minister of State Reem Al Hashemi as deputy chairman and chief executive officer. Members of the Authority include federal and local representatives.

The authority will prepare a full dossier for the international competition on hosting the world fair and lobbying for international support from 156 member countries of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE).

In its bid to host Expo 2020, the UAE is competing with Russia, Brazil, Turkey and Thailand. The winning country will be announced in 2013. If its bid wins, the UAE will host the World Expo under the theme “Connecting Minds, Building the Future” in Dubai between February 4, 2020, to June 30, 2020.

The said dossier will include details on the capabilities and expertise of the UAE for hosting the event as well as the changes the UAE, and Dubai in particular, will make in preparation for receiving the huge numbers of visitors expected to throng the venue.

The World Expo represents an international opportunity to celebrate the world’s different cultures. The latest edition of the event saw 23,000 cultural and heritage events which represented all of the world’s cultures. It takes place every five years and lasts for six months and is organised by the 156-member BIE (International Exhibitions Bureau). The UAE will present its case to the BIE and all the participating countries in a coordinated programme over the coming year, aimed at achieving the required votes. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...ovember/theuae_November484.xml&section=theuae

R


----------



## Face81

More movement on this subject.... Sheikh Mohammed has sent Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed and a large delegation from the UAE to meet the BIE.....



> *Team heads to Paris for World Expo bid *
> 
> Following the orders of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, a high ranking delegation headed by Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of the Civil Aviation Authority in Dubai, Chairman and Chief Executive Emirates Airline & Group, will head to Paris for talks with officials and members of the BIE (International Bureau of Exhibitions) over the UAE’s bid to host the World Expo 2020.
> 
> The delegation will include Reem Al Hashimy, Minister of State, Mohammed Ibrahim Al Shaibani, Director General of the Court of Dubai Ruler, Ahmed Al Shaikh, Director General of the Dubai Government Media Office, Helal Saeed Almarri, CEO, Dubai World Trade Centre and Mohamed Meer Abdalla Al-Raeesi, UAE Ambassador to France. Representatives of a number of federal and local organisations will also accompany the delegation.
> 
> During the meetings of the BIE’s General Assembly, the delegation will give a detailed presentation of the UAE’s strengths and credentials as a potential host for the World Expo 2020. Russia, Brazil, Turkey and Thailand, the other four countries competing for the event will be presenting during the meeting as well. The winning bid will be announced in 2013.
> 
> The UAE delegates will also meet representatives of a number of the BIE’s 157 member states to highlight the country’s qualifications as a potential host, including its state of the art infrastructure, its central position on the world map and remarkable record of success in organising and hosting global events and exhibitions.
> 
> The move shortly follows Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum’s directives to set up an executive body that will be responsible for the UAE’s international bid to host Expo 2020 chaired by Shaikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, with Reem Al Hashimy as deputy chairman and chief executive officer. Should the UAE bid be successful, the country will host the World Expo under the theme ‘Connecting Minds. Creating the Future’ in Dubai between January 4, 2020 and June 30, 2020.
> 
> The World Expo is one of the largest international events organised for more than 150 years. It takes place every five years and lasts up to six months.


Source


*Mods, please change the title of the thread to Dubai 2020 World Expo Bid And Dubai 2024 Summer Olympics Bid News*


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

oooh how exciting! 

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

both the KT and the GN had LARGE articles on the expo bid... 

*Bid to bring the expo home*

Scrutineers expected in six months following application to host mega event

By Derek Baldwin, Senior Reporter
Published: 00:00 November 25, 2011
Gulf News

Dubai: An application to host the World Expo 2020 submitted by Dubai on November 2 to the organising body International Bureau of Exhibitions (BIE) is an immense work-intensive effort over several years, says the BIE website.

Caretakers of the BIE application process said the act of applying is only the beginning of a long process and noted that hosts must go "through a series of steps before culminating in the actual event… Altogether, an Expo project takes several years to complete. Furthermore, there must be at least five years in between two World Expos."

The BIE confirmed that it has received Dubai's formal application nine years in advance as is the rule to qualify as a certified applicant.

"Mohammad Al Shaibani, [Director-General of the Dubai Ruler's Court], on behalf of the Government of Dubai has submitted the official letter of candidature… for an international registered exhibition to be held in the city of Dubai in the year 2020," the BIE said in a statement.

The letter was endorsed by His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.

Officials said that the application seeks to host the event for the customary World Expo schedule for six months if Dubai emerges as the selected applicant against competing applicants Izmir of Turkey, Ayutthaya of Thailand, Sao Paulo of Brazil and Yekaterinburg of Russia.

"The expo is due to take place from January 4 to June 30, 2020, in the theme ‘Connecting Minds, Creating the Future'."

Clear instructions

To help applicants navigate the maze of regulations, rules and requirements, the BIE's prepared outline gives clear instructions to cities such as Dubai that want to host an event that draws world attention.

The BIE has informed Dubai government officials that six months from its application submission date, BIE officials will send a team of scrutineers to Dubai to assess the potential host site.

"At the end of the six-month period following the submission of the first candidacy application, enquiry missions are carried out by the BIE in the candidate country or city," the BIE stated. "The enquiry missions assess the feasibility and viability of the expos project as well as the political and social climate in the candidate country and city that would ensure necessary support for the Expo project."

Assessors from the BIE team will arrive in Dubai with a complete itemised checklist against which the emirate will be graded in each category as part of the initial phase of the selection process.

In its outline, the BIE checklist includes:
-Theme of the exhibition, its definition and its contents
-Date and duration
-Location
-Area of the expo site and the area proposed to be allocated to each participant
-Number of visitors expected
-Measures proposed to ensure financial feasibility and guarantees
-Indicators which will make it possible to calculate the cost of participation and the financial and material dispositions for the participants in order to minimise the cost of their participation
-Attitude of relevant authorities and interested parties."

Dubai already meets one of the primary requirements not on the list that no country can host a World Expo within 15 years of a prior exhibitions because the UAE has never hosted the event.

If Dubai were to win the World Expo 2020 bid, it would be the first time such a global event — dubbed by some as The Olympics of exhibitions — would be hosted in the history of the Arabian Peninsula.

Meanwhile, once results of the BIE assessment team visit sometime in 2012 to Dubai are compiled, a report will be sent to the BIE executive committee which will then forward the results to the BIE general assembly.

"The general assembly decides which proposals the BIE will further investigate. Once approved, the report forms the basis of evaluation by the BIE member states during the vote."

UAE pavilion popular

The global exposure afforded Dubai as a future host would only cement major strides already achieved by leaders to place the emirate on the world map as a critical metropolitan hub midway between the West and the Far East.

The UAE's strong showing at the World Expo 2010 Shanghai serves as but a small reminder of the benefits from participating on a world stage.

When Gulf News visited the iconic UAE's pavilion last year, officials said there were a recorded two million visitors in six months.

"There is no doubt that this has been an extraordinarily successful participation for the UAE and we have been proud to represent our country to the people of China," said Salem Al Amiri, commissioner-general of the UAE pavilion at the time.

The striking gold-coloured structure — shaped in the form of sand dunes — was a strong landmark leading to high popularity among visitors.

It has been returned to the UAE and erected permanently on Yas Island for visitors to continue to enjoy.

73m: people visited Shanghai World Expo in 2010
22,900: events were held at the last World Expo
5.28: size of Shanghai World Expo (in sq km)
246: number of pavilions set up at the last Expo

http://gulfnews.com/business/features/bid-to-bring-the-expo-home-1.937098

R


----------



## Face81

^^I wonder where they would propose to host this if they were to win? Perhaps somewhere near the global village? That would be a good base for it.....


----------



## Face81

*UAE presents bid to host World Expo 2020 - Updates*

Wed Nov 23, 2011 

2011-11-23 23:15:47


Dubai, Nov 23rd, 2011 (WAM)--The UAE has presented a bid to the International Exhibitions Bureau at the conference held today in Paris at head-office of the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), to host Expo 2020 in Dubai. 

The move follows the directives by Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. 

Headed by H. H. Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, CEO of Emirates Airlines Group, the UAE delegation demonstrated its credentials and capacities at the conference to qualify as a potential host of World Expo 2020 in Dubai City. 

Four countries besides the UAE took part at the conference to compete for hosting the world event in which 130 countries take part every five years. 

Sheikh Ahmed said in a statement at the conclusion of conference that the chances of UAE are great to host the highly reputed event, citing the infrastructure, security, support of the leadership and the Arab culture that tolerates over 200 nationalities and cultures in the UAE in secure and stable community.

He added that the chances of Dubai to host this grand event "make us to work harder to achieve this national goal", calling for concerted efforts of Emiratis and local institutions to sustain the reputation and welfare of the UAE.

The UAE delegation included Reem Al Hashimy, State Minister, Mohammed Ibrahim Al Shaibani, Director General of the Dubai Ruler's Court, Ahmed Abdullah Al Sheikh, Director of Media Office of Dubai Government, Mohammed Abdullah Al Raisi, UAE Ambassador to France. 

Reem Al Hashimy delivered the UAE's speech on behalf of Sheikh Ahmed. The speech was supported by a documentary film on the achievements of the UAE and its experiences on hosting specialised exhibitions. 

Below is the text of the speech made by Reem Al Hashimy: Mr. President, Mr. Secretary General, Your Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed, BIE delegates, ladies and gentlemen .

On behalf of the leadership and the people of the United Arab Emirates it is a tremendous honour for me to be here today representing the candidacy of Dubai, as host for the 2020 World Expo. 

Distinguished delegates, it has been a fascinating, if long, day for you. You have heard compelling presentations from countries with great histories. 

But our story is quite different. 

In about a week's time, my country will celebrate its 40 year anniversary. In 1971, the UAE was a small nation, with limited resources, but ambitious dreams. 

Dubai was a little more than a small fisherman's village - robust in its own right, linking up with merchants and trade routes from far away nations in Africa and India. In my part of the world, Dubai was known, for centuries, as a bustling, albeit limited, trading hub.

In the four decades since our inception as a nation, we have truly come a long way.

Today, the UAE is a thriving, dynamic and cosmopolitan nation and Dubai - a true global city. We are a people, proud of our heritage - ambitious about our future, inspired by innovation and eager to embrace the possibilities ahead. 

This extraordinary transformation has been based on two twin principles: the pursuit of excellence and an openness to the rest of the world. And it is these two principles that are the heart of our bid which we wish to share with the World Expo. 

Since its first Great Exhibition in London in 1851, World Expo has encouraged innovation, the sharing of knowledge and has fostered cultural diversity. 

This ability to connect countries and peoples, ideas with opportunities and problems with solutions has been the reason for its continued relevance, popularity and success. 

It is a recognition that while a single human mind, an individual country, or a specific community is both unique and remarkable, it is by coming together and strengthening connections that humanity can truly advance. 

As we face ever more complex challenges - challenges which now go beyond national boundaries - these links have never been more important. 

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Vice President and Prime Minister of the United Arab Emirates and Ruler of Dubai has said, "Connected thinking is the best hope for progress and for successful and peaceful existence in the generations to come." And it is these connections - between people, nations and ideas - that have created Dubai itself. Whether a small village earlier this century, or the bustling metropolis it is today, Dubai is a manifestation of a series of connections and connectivity. 

That is why our theme for the World Expo to be held in 2020 is "Connecting minds, creating the future." It underscores the importance of knowledge transfer, education and exposure. 

By showcasing what makes us all different, we can collectively identify the common denominator and build the platform for greater growth and success. We need to connect - and through these connections, some of the most complex challenges we are faced with can begin to be resolved. 

It is both a celebration and a call for action. But as well as celebrating our individual achievements and rich diversity, it is an opportunity, a demand, to share knowledge and forge new partnerships both through what we share and how we do so whether through remote information technology enabled meetings or face to face ones. Strengthened connections will help drive improvements in the quality and reach of learning, to give our future innovators, entrepreneurs and leaders the tools and confidence to change our surroundings for the better.

We want the 2020 World Expo to be a global hub for ideas, a springboard for new creativity, to help shape a new future just as these connections have helped shape Dubai. 

By connecting people, as we have also seen in Dubai and the UAE - we can break down barriers and foster co-operation and understanding between peoples and cultures. We can learn to celebrate differences and rejoice in our common aspirations and goals.

In an increasingly globalized world, collaboration between nations, cooperation between individuals and interaction between cultures are at the heart of prosperity and advancement. 

These principles will be embodied in Expo 2020. 

The United Arab Emirates is the most suited place to demonstrate the environment in which these connections are fostered. In three generations, our lives as Emiratis have changed dramatically - we started as pearl divers and fishermen, and quickly moved to cosmopolitan cities that embrace more than 200 nationalities. 

The vision, commitment and courage of our founding fathers to form a nation, with the bedrock principles of openness and respect, with a focus on prosperity and equity for all has helped shape an economy and society, unique in its competitiveness and its rigor. 

Our communities live in a safe and stable environment, where families and individuals alike enjoy a quality of life that ensures a culture of respect.

In just a few decades, we have created multinational global champions that in their own right, have shaped their industries. Whether it is Emirates Airlines for aerospace, Masdar for renewable energy, or Dubai Ports in port operations, our companies have created a new global benchmark in their own respective businesses.

We understand what it takes to create excellence, and it is that unwavering commitment which we hope to bring to our 2020 Bid. 

Indeed, Dubai is strategically placed at the cross roads of the world, connecting east and west and increasingly the south. Over one third of the world's population lives within a four hour flight.

But we have not simply relied on geography to cement our position as a global hub. We have invested in modern transport links that are so efficient and so reliable, the number of passengers who come through is a testament to that excellence. In Dubai International Airport alone, over 47 million passengers transit through en route to destinations in every continent, and by 2015, this airport is forecasted to be the busiest in the world.

But this, my dear colleagues, is just the start. 

By the time the Expo is held, a second airport, the Al Maktoum International airport, will have a capacity of 160 million passengers. I will let the facts speak for themselves - for exhibitors and visitors alike, this is critical. 

The accessibility of Dubai, the ease in which one can arrive and depart - and the increased connectedness we have with all central capitals of the world increases our value proposition exponentially. 

For the exhibitors, too, we have world-class facilities. Every sixty seconds, almost one hundred containers are either loaded or unloaded in Dubai Port which is linked seamlessly through a logistics corridor to our airport. This integrated logistics platform links air, land and sea and as a result, cargo can move between airport and seaport in less than one hour. 

I think this merits a repetition - to move a cargo container from a ship in the water, to a plane on the runway, a timespan of less than one hour is needed. This is unrivalled anywhere else in the world. 

As for our welcomed travellers to the UAE, they will quickly find a city waiting eagerly to embrace them. With already over 80,000 hotel beds - a number growing by the month- and highly developed tourism infrastructure, they are promised an unforgettable and unique experience.

Superb transport links, its convenient location and the warm welcome for visitors help explain why Dubai has become the venue of choice for some of the world's major trade shows.

The biennial Dubai Airshow has become a global forum for the aerospace industry. This year's event occupied 325,000 square metres covering over a 100 hospitality centres, 11 pavilions and as many as 100 aircrafts on display of varying types and sizes.

Almost 1000 companies exhibited their products - from over 50 countries. This is more than a 10% increase from last year.

Likewise, the Dubai Motorshow has grown to provide a showcase for more than 150 of the world's top motoring manufacturers. In 2011, a record number of global and regional launches were held here and some of the most exciting and innovative concept cars were on display.

The Abu Dhabi Grand Prix Formula One, the World Economic Forum, the Dubai World Cup and countless other major international events also demonstrate our expertise in hosting significant forums and managing global events. Between Abu Dhabi and Dubai alone, we prepare more than 400 global events annually.

*But we will not be relying on what we already have to provide a home for the World Expo. We have already identified a site which will make the best of our world-class transport links and which, like previous events, will leave a permanent and positive legacy. 

A new multi-purpose-built 400-hectare site (4-square-kilometres), within the boundaries of the new international airport, has been chosen to house the 2020 World Expo.

It will offer participating nations an unrivalled opportunity to showcase their exhibits - and an unmatched experience for visitors. 

The Exhibition site will remain a place where people can come together to connect, long after the lifetime of the Expo. A reminder of a great event and an enduring legacy. *

We believe this is important. Indeed, the UAE's pavilion at Shanghai 2010 has already been re-assembled on the skyline of Saadiyat Island, Abu Dhabi - the only pavilion to 'come home'. 

We believe we can offer something new and exciting to the BIE. In a region that is emerging, that has never witnessed the glories of a World Expo, with a population that is primarily young who could begin to understand the power of connectivity and connectedness - the BIE would break new ground by bringing World Expo 2020 to Dubai. 

Distinguished Member Delegates - through your participation - your endorsement, the principles that embody the BIE would truly help shape the future should the Expo take place in my country. 

At the core of these ideals, of course, is the bringing of people from all over the world, from all nationalities and cultures into one place with a common purpose. 

This is the reality of Dubai and the UAE every single day.

Allow me to give you a glimpse of richness and diversity of life in the Emirates as experienced by the people who live and visit my country.

I hope I have given you some idea of what it would mean to us if you were to grant us the opportunity to host the 2020 World Expo. I hope, too, I have shown what we would offer in return for this honour. 

I know today is just the start of a long process. We are determined to listen to your ideas and respond to your priorities. You will have, I know, many questions to ask. We will strive to answer every one of them over the coming months. 

We hope to build connections so we can not only meet, but exceed your expectations. That is our commitment, and it is in this spirit that we present our city to this distinguished forum. 

Thank you very much for your time and attention. 

WAM/MN WAM 2137 2011/11/23 END WAM/MAB 


http://www.wam.ae/servlet/Satellite..._E_Layout&parent=Query&parentid=1135099399852


----------



## Face81

New Dubai 2020 World Expo bid website is now up and running!!! :cheers:

*http://expo2020dubai.ae/*



Mods, PLEASE sort out the thread title!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> New Dubai 2020 World Expo bid website is now up and running!!! :cheers:
> 
> *http://expo2020dubai.ae/*
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, PLEASE sort out the thread title!


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Face81

^^ Not the most informative website, but definitely worth watching as it is likely to be updated as time goes on


----------



## noir-dresses

I'm a little worried Doha might pull off getting the 2020 games, which would mean Dubai's 2024 bid would be a very long shot of winning because it's in the same region.


----------



## Face81

You're going to inflame the whole UAE section with comments like that, Noir :tongue2:

Let's be realistic here.....


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Mohammed names higher committee on World Expo
(Wam)

20 February 2012
DUBAI — His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE, in his capacity as Ruler of Dubai, has issued a decree forming a higher committee for hosting World Expo 2020 under the chairmanship of Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority & Chief Executive of the Emirates Group.

As per decree No. 2 for 2012, the committee members are: Mohammed Ibrahim Al Shaibani, Director of Dubai Ruler’s Office, who shall also act as the

Deputy Chairman; Reem Ibrahim Al Hashemi, Minister of State, who will be the Committee’s Managing Director; Ahmed Abdullah Al Shaikh, Director General of Dubai Government Media Office and Hilal Saeed Al Marri, CEO of Dubai World Trade Centre.

The committee shall submit regular reports directly to Shaikh Mohammed on the outcomes, milestones, challenges, solutions, proposals and recommendations.

The decree stipulates that all local government departments and public authorities must cooperate with the committee and provide full support for it to meet its ultimate goal of ensuring success in hosting World Expo 2020.

According to Article 4 of the decree, the committee is mandated to draw up necessary strategic plans for achieving the goal of hosting the World Expo 2020 in accordance with the international standards, as well as ensuring availability of appropriate infrastructure and identifying financial, technical, media, security, economic and tourims requirements.

The committee shall handle coordination with public and private stakeholders in and outside Dubai, as well as selection of appropriate venues to host the event and defining the activities to be held on its sidelines. The committee shall also oversee the marketing communication to promote Dubai locally, regionally and internationally.

Article 5 of the decree states that the committee may form sub-committees or working teams to assist it in carrying out its mission, whose duties shall be specified by the chairman. The committee may also invite experts and professionals to attend its meetings.

This decree shall replace the decree No. 28 for 2009 and shall supersede any other provisions or legislations conflicting with the provisions of this decree. It shall be effective from the date of issuance and shall be published in the official gazette. 

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/display...ry/theuae_February532.xml&section=theuae&col=

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Face81 said:


> *Mods, please change the title of the thread to Dubai 2020 World Expo Bid And Dubai 2024 Summer Olympics Bid News*


yes please! 

R


----------



## bizzybonita

OK .


----------



## Face81

^^ Good find, R and thanks Bizzy


----------



## Face81

*UAE launches campaign to host World Expo 2020*

The UAE has formally launched a campaign as part of its bid for the 2020 World Expo - the largest rotating global exposition

By Shweta Jain, Senior Reporter Published: 14:35 February 28, 2012 


Dubai The UAE has formally launched a campaign as part of its bid for the 2020 World Expo - the largest rotating global exposition. 

Under the theme, Connecting Minds, Creating the Future, the 2020 World Expo in Dubai will serve as a global hub for ideas and a springboard for creativity, said Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, chairman of the Higher Committee for hosting the World Expo 2020. 

The last World Expo was held in Shanghai, where the UAE participated with a large pavilion. 

In November of last year, the UAE officially presented its bid in Paris, France, at the BIE headquarters to host the 2020 World Expo in Dubai. The bid is being led by the Higher Committee for Hosting the 2020 World Expo, which was recently formed by decree by His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister, in his capacity as Ruler of Dubai. 


*Delegation to arrive Wednesday *

Meanwhile, a senior delegation from the organisation that will decide if Dubai, UAE, will be awarded the right to host the World Expo in 2020, arrives in the UAE is due to arrive Wednesday for the first official visit since the country proposed Dubai as a Candidate City to host the event in eight year’s time. 

Vicente Gonzalez Loscertales, Secretary General of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), the intergovernmental organisation in charge of overseeing the calendar, bidding, selection, and organisation of World and International Expos, is leading the delegation. 

He will hold a series of meetings with high-level decision-makers in Abu Dhabi and Dubai. 

The UAE is competing against four other international candidate cities: Ayutthaya (Thailand), Ekaterinburg (Russia), Izmir (Turkey) and Sao Paolo (Brazil). The winning bid will be announced by the BIE following a vote by its 160 member nations in November 2013. 


*Eiffel Tower, Heinz Tomato Ketchup *

Since 1851, World Expos have provided unique opportunities for people from across the globe to appreciate the world’s cultural diversity and marvel at its technological wonders. Held every five years for a period of six months, the event attracts millions of visitors. 

Highlights of previous World Expos include The Eiffel Tower, which was purpose built to serve as the entrance arch for the 1889 Expo in Paris, France. The first World Expo in the United States, in 1876, is famous for introducing the public to the first telephone, the first commercial typewriter ... and Heinz Tomato Ketchup. 


*Better City — Better Life *

Most recently, the 2010 World Expo was held in Shanghai, China, with the theme “Better City - Better Life”. 

More than 73 million people visited, with as many as 1.03 million on just one day – October 16, 2010. 

The next World Expo will take place in Milan, Italy, in 2015 with a focus on “Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life”. It is expected to attract 21 million visitors. 

The Higher Committee for Hosting the World Expo 2020 was formed by decree by His Highness Shaikh Mohammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister, in his capacity as Ruler of Dubai. 

His Highness Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority and Chairman of Emirates Group, serves as Chairman of the Committee. 

Additional committee members include: Mohammad Ebrahim Al Shaibani, Director of Dubai Ruler’s Office, who serves as Deputy Chairman; Reem Al Hashemi, Minister of State and the Committee’s Managing Director; and Ahmad Abdullah Al Shaikh, Director General of Dubai Government Media Office; and Hilal Saeed Al Marri, CEO of Dubai World Trade Centre. 

The committee submits regular reports directly to His Highness Shaikh Mohammad on the outcomes, milestones, challenges, solutions, proposals and recommendations towards achieving the ultimate goal of ensuring success in hosting World Expo 2020. 


http://gulfnews.com/business/general/uae-launches-campaign-to-host-world-expo-2020-1.987502


----------



## Face81

*Dubai To Invest $4 Bln If Picked To Host World Expo 2020-Official*

Tuesday, Feb 28, 2012

DUBAI (Zawya Dow Jones)--Dubai is ready to spend as much as $4 billion on infrastructure and construction projects should it be picked to host the World Expo in 2020, the emirate's officials said Tuesday. 

"The estimates we have of what other countries had spent on hosting such an expo in the past, range between $2 billion to $4 billion on projects related to the expo including developing of infrastructure and construction... And Dubai looks to spend a similar sum," Hilal Al Marri, CEO of Dubai World Trade Centre told reporters. 

However, "what Dubai will be spending on campaigning until the name of the host is announced on November 2013, will be a really small amount. The $2 billion to $4 billion, give or take, will be spent on expo-related projects until 2020 if we get to host it," he later told Zawya Dow Jones on the sidelines of a conference that launched the United Arab Emirates' campaign to host the 2020 World Expo in Dubai. 


Dubai, which is competing with five other candidates including Russia, Brazil, and Turkey, still has to convince the 160 member-countries of the Bureau International des Expositions, or BIE, to vote for it, according to Vicente Loscertales, BIE's secretary general. 

The U.A.E. has proposed, in its bid last year, to host the six-month Expo at its yet-to-be constructed "Exhibition City", an ambitious 400-hectare site to be developed on the southwestern edge of Dubai, close to the emirate's second international flight hub, Al Maktoum International Airport. 


-By Leila Hatoum, Dow Jones Newswires; +971-4-446-1686; [email protected] 

Copyright (c) 2012 Dow Jones & Co. 

(END) Dow Jones Newswires

28-02-12 1152GMT


http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZW20120228000052/Dubai-to-invest-$4-bn-if-picked-to-host-World-Expo-2020-Official


----------



## Imre

Sheikh Mohammed also posted on Facebook:



His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum

أطلقنا اليوم رسميا حملتنا لاستضافة معرض أكسبو العالمي 2020 في الإمارات، المعرض يستمر 6 أشهر ويستضيف الملايين من جميع أنحاء العالم ..سنعمل على حشد التأييد الدولي من 156 دولة، وأبناء الإمارات قادرين على استضافة أكبر تظاهرة ثقافية عالمية .. وعلى إبهار العالم ..

Today we launched our campaign to host the World Expo 2020 in UAE. The exhibition lasts for 6 months and hosts millions of visitors. We will work for international support from 156 countries. UAE is able to host the world's largest cultural event and to impress the world.

Like · · Share · 23433 · 5 minutes ago · 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/HHSheikhMohammed


----------



## Face81

^^ Good find, Imre. 

Let's hope Dubai gets it


----------



## Face81

*Dubai steps up bid to host Expo 2020*

Ahmad attends meeting in Paris alongside four rivals to host the six-month event

WAM
Published: 11:43 November 23, 2012









Image Credit: WAM
Shaikh Ahmad and Reem Al Hashimi at a previous event in Paris.


The UAE delegation attended the General Assembly meeting of the Bureau International des Expositions along with the delegations from the other four countries bidding to host 2020 World Expo on Thursday. Delegations from 161 member countries are participating in the meeting.

The World Expo, one of the oldest and largest international events established before a century and a half, takes place every five years in different cities around the globe and lasts for six months. It has never been hosted so far by an Arab country in its history of over 150 years.

Dubai is one of five cities competing to host the World Expo in 2020. The other candidate cities include: Ayutthaya (Thailand); Ekaterinburg (Russia); Izmir (Turkey); and Sao Paulo (Brazil).

The chairman of the Higher Committee for Hosting the 2020 World Expo in Dubai made a final inspection of the UAE pavilion running concurrently with the General Assembly meetings. The pavilions at the exhibition showcase the infrastructure of each bidding city to substantiate its claim of the ability to host the global event. The exhibition is part of the effort to win the votes of the 161 member states in the amalgamation.


............



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/general/uae-steps-up-bid-to-host-expo-2020-1.1108991


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Expo 2020 site masterplan unveiled*

Expo 2020 team reveal plans for Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali to support country’s 2020 World Expo bid
By StaffPublished Friday, November 23, 2012 









An artist’s rendering of the Dubai, UAE, Expo 2020 site at night (SUPPLIED)

In a major step for the UAE’s 2020 World Expo campaign, the Expo 2020 team unveiled the masterplan for Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali, the proposed site to host the six-month event if the country’s bid is successful.


The site was selected due to its strategic location, equidistant between Dubai and Abu Dhabi and adjacent to the Dubai World Central airport and Jebel Ali Port, providing ease of access for the millions of international and local visitors expected.

The unveiling took place in Paris, France, during a presentation at the 152nd General Assembly of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), the intergovernmental body in charge of overseeing the bidding, selection and organisation of World Expos.

The site masterplan, which was designed by HOK, Populus and Arup, is a manifestation of the country’s Expo bid theme: Connecting Minds, Creating the Future. At the core of the site isan open plaza called Al Wasl (“the connection”) – a historical name for Dubai, and branching out from the plaza are three main zones that symbolise the bid’s sub themes of sustainability, mobility and opportunity. Inspired by traditional Arab souks, the site integrates the UAE’s unique architectural heritage and environment of vibrancy and trade with the requirements of the Expo to foster the fundamental principles of innovation, partnership and collaboration between participants and visitors.

Reem Al Hashimy, UAE Minister of State and Managing Director of the Higher Committee for Hosting the 2020 World Expo in Dubai, highlighted the site’s visitor capacity and plans for its long-term use after 2020.

“Today, we are very pleased to share the masterplan for Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali, our proposed site to host the 2020 World Expo,” she said.

“This 438-hectare site will be one of the largest ever used for a World Expo and will ensure an unforgettable experience for the event’s 25 million visitors, who will collectively make upwards of 33 million visits. Throughout the development process, we have also sought to ensure that the site will serve as a permanent attraction beyond 2020 and will enhance further the UAE’s long-term appeal as a premier destination for high-profile global events.”


...............



http://www.emirates247.com/business...-site-masterplan-unveiled-2012-11-23-1.484463


----------



## Face81

*Shaikh Ahmad hosts Expo 2020 gala event in Paris*

The Gala was part of the run up to Dubai’s Expo 2020 presentation
By Scott Shuey, Deputy Business Editor
Published: 18:46 November 22, 2012


Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of the Higher Committee on Expo 2020, hosted a gala event at the National Academia of Music in Paris on Wednesday.

The Gala was part of the run up to Dubai’s Expo 2020 presentation on Thursday.

Visitors to the gala event toured an exhibition showcasing Dubai’s bid to host the Expo, including the city’s position as a aviation hub and a tourism destination. The exhibition also showcased art work, poetry and videos about Dubai created by selected UAE residents.

Shaikh Ahmad, who is also the Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates airline and Group, welcomed those attending and thanked them for supporting Dubai’s bid, while Reem Al Hashemi, UAE Minister of State, gave a speech in French.

.........


Vincent Gonzales Loscertales, who heads the International Exhibition Bureau selection committee, said Dubai’s bid is looking very strong.

“The UAE is a very strong contender,” he said. He named Dubai’s position as a travel hub, its expertise in hosting international events, and an excellent professional team.


...............

http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/shaikh-ahmad-hosts-expo-2020-gala-event-in-paris-1.1108893


----------



## Face81

*Bill Gates endorses UAE Expo 2020 bid*

Surprises sprung during Paris presentation include subway system for exhibition area

By Scott Shuey, Deputy Business Editor
Published: 15:54 November 23, 2012


Paris: Microsoft founder Bill Gates has endorsed the UAE’s bid to host the Expo 2020, it was announced in Paris on Thursday evening.

UAE’s presentation to the International Exhibition Bureau to host the Expo 2020 included a few surprises on Thursday, such as a subway system for the exhibition area and a personal endorsement from Gates.

All five of the cities bidding for the event gave 20-minute presentations at the Paris Headquarters of The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) on Thursday. UAE’s presentation was given by Reem Al Hashemi, Minister of State. The UAE delegation to the IEB was lead by Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of the Expo 2020 Higher Committee.

“We are proud of history, but we also have a clear vision of our future,” Al Hashemi said. “We are committed to delivering an unforgettable World Expo.” She also called it “the whole nation’s bid”.


...............


The surprise event of the show was the appearance of Microsoft Founder Bill Gates, who is also the founder and co-chair of Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, the world’s largest private foundation. Gates spokes of his visit to the 1964 world’s fair in Seattle, and the effect that it had on sparking innovation in the Seattle area.

Gates also gave his personal endorsement of Dubai’s bid, saying the city “would be a great location to host a World Expo”.

Al Hashemi said if Dubai wins its bid for the Expo, it would tentatively be scheduled for October 21 and run until April 21, with the event’s ending coinciding with the being of the celebration for the UAE’s 50th National Day.

After the Expo is finished, Dubai plans to turn the pavilion grounds into a research and development centre or a University.

Dubai is scheduled to present its completed dossier for its Expo 2020 bid on December 3, at which time additional information, such as the proposed budget to build the exhibition centre and upgrade any infrastructure, would be announced.

This was the third set of presentations to the International Exhibition Bureau. Two more presentation are scheduled before the announcement of the winner, which is likely to happen in October 2013.

Other cities competing to host the Expo 2020 include Sao Paulo, Brazil; Ayatthaya, Thailand; Izmir, Turkey, and Ekaterinburg, Russia.

*Many at the conference have written off Brazil’s chances of winning their Expo 2020 bid because the country’s winning bids for the Olympics Games and Fifa World Cup.*

Of the remaining three, Al Tayer said Ekaterinburg and Izmir offer the toughest competing bids.

“Are all them are strong, but Russia and Turkey are our biggest competitors.”


............


http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/bill-gates-endorses-uae-expo-2020-bid-1.1109090


----------



## Face81

^^ Secret Expo 2020 subway system!!


----------



## Face81

More images 










Image Credit: WAM
An artist’s impression of the masterplan of the Expo 2020. Dubai’s bid focused heavily on the city’s ability to bring in visitors. According to the presentation, two-thirds of the world’s population lives within eight hours of Dubai.











Image Credit: WAM
Shaikh Ahmad speaks to Vicente González Loscertales, who heads the International Exhibition Bureau selection committee.












Image Credit: WAM
Reem Al Hashemi makes the presentation bid for the UAE on hosting the World Expo 2020.



Source: http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/bill-gates-endorses-uae-expo-2020-bid-1.1109090


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

The subway system sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

also correct me if im wrong...wuldnt the 50th national day be in 2021...

R


----------



## Face81

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> also correct me if im wrong...wuldnt the 50th national day be in 2021...
> 
> R


Correct! That's why they want it so badly


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Face81

*Dubai gearing up for 2024 Olympic bid*

Friday 07th December 2012 

Dubai will bid for the 2024 Summer Olympics as soon as an expected go-ahead from the government comes through, a top official of the UAE National Olympic Committee said.

"Our bidding has started already," Abdulrahman Falaknaz, the NOC finance director, told The National newspaper.

"The UAE has the infrastructure, capability, manpower and know-how to host such events. There is pressure on cities when they host huge events like the Olympics, but Dubai and the UAE can take it."

Falaknaz revealed that representatives from Dubai have been consulting senior figures from past Olympic host cities such as Sydney and London.

"Everybody has to learn all the time, and we are learning," he said. 

Falaknaz was a guest at the Host Cities Summit, a gathering in Dubai of some of the world's leading sports administrators to discuss emerging nations hosting top sports events.

TravelMole was a media partner of the event. 

Advice at the summit was given to countries or cities that hope to attract top events.

"The storyline has changed when it comes to staging sporting events," said Dr Danny Jordaan, who was crucial in bringing the 2010 World Cup soccer to South Africa.

"Now and in the future it will be about emerging nations. 

"The economic growth of a city should be linked to staging big events, otherwise it's a questionable investment," Jordaan said.


http://www.travelmole.com/news_feature.php?news_id=2004282&c=setreg&region=2


----------



## Face81

*Dubai can dare to think big on Olympic bid*

Andy Mitten

Dec 6, 2012 

The mayor of Athens during the 2004 Summer Games and a top executive of the tourism arm of the London 2012 Olympics have given a thumbs up to the idea of a Summer Olympics in Dubai in 2024.

"We were the smallest country to get the Olympic Games," said Dora Bakoyannis, the only woman to be mayor of a city hosting the Olympics. "People thought we could never manage. We had to tell them that would succeed and we did."

She sees similarities with Dubai.

"Dubai has a lot of experience. There is a very good infrastructure with hotels; the roads are big enough so that you can have the extra Olympic lanes. That was a big problem in London. And looking at what I've seen here, I don't think the venues will be a problem for Dubai."

Bakoyannis spoke to The National following the second day of the Host Cities Summit in Dubai.

"The bidding process is very tough and very difficult," she said. "A lot of countries and good cities participate, but there is always an advantage when you are new because you have the bonus that it's your first time and you are not on your second or third bidding round."

Staging another event can help.

"It will be important if Dubai gets the World Expo (in 2020) and this would be a test event. That would be a plus because when you stage two events you have the benefits of two and the cost of one. You also keep the momentum. I think [Dubai] can do it."

If Dubai were to bid, questions will be asked about the suitability of staging an Olympics in the summer where temperatures average 33°C.

"The date would have to be changed and that would be an important decision which would be decided with the IOC," Bakoyannis said. "You cannot do it in August, it's clear, but you can do it in winter, the athletes could come in January."

..........


Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/sport/uae-sport/dubai-can-dare-to-think-big-on-olympic-bid#ixzz2EMVDYVtL


----------



## smussuw

Face81 said:


>


WHere will this be located?


----------



## Face81

smussuw said:


> WHere will this be located?


Behind downtown Jebel Ali somewhere, sandwiched somewhere between JAFZA South and DWC....


----------



## Face81

Cool new bid video from Dubai: "The Dubai Expo 2020 bid film – People of the UAE"


----------



## Face81

Another fantastic video for DUBAI 2020






And this one is just freakishly cool :tongue2:


----------



## Face81

*Dubai 2024 Bid Gets Wide Support*

Thursday, January 10, 2013 7:58am EST 
GB Staff 


Seventy-two per cent of those polled across the Middle East and North Africa by pollster YouGov said they would welcome a Dubai bid for the 2024 Olympic Games, rising to 75 per cent among respondents from the UAE, reports 7DAYS. 
Seventy-eight per cent of those polled said they think Dubai has the infrastructure necessary to host the Olympics.

UAE residents polled in the survey felt an Olympic Games in Dubai would have to be moved to a cooler time of the year. Dubai-based fitness expert Tom Woolf reportedly said making marathon runners or dressage horses compete in sizzling temperatures wouldn't be safe, but added that a successful bid would "change the face of sport in the UAE".

He said, "funding for sport here would increase dramatically. Dubai 2024 would be an incredible incentive for an eight, 10 or 12-year-old to take up a sport and pitch for the podium place". 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=901632


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Expo online campaign strongest of all 2020 competitors*

Thursday, January 10, 2013
7DAYS 

Dubai has outdone its Expo 2020 rivals on the web, according to a report released by an independent consultant.

Turkey-based social media specialist Simone Favaro, who conducted research on ‘How candidates use the web for internationalisation’, found that the emirate has the best virtual positioning of all cities bidding to host the Expo.

“Dubai is the most active online with the highest rank on search engine, the largest number of fans and followers on facebook and Twitter,” revealed Favaro.

.......



http://www.7daysindubai.com/Dubai-s...rongest-2020/story-17808024-detail/story.html


----------



## Face81

*UAE to highlight Dubai's Expo 2020 bid at Davos*

Private country reception planned during WEF annual meeting
By Staff

Published Thursday, January 24, 2013 

The Dubai UAE Expo 2020 team will welcome delegates, including diplomats and officials, to a private country reception held during the World Economic Forum (WEF) Annual Meeting in Davos, Switzerland. 

The reception highlights the opportunity represented by the UAE’s bid, not only for the country itself, but for economies in the region and globally. Dubai Expo 2020 would be the most international World Expo in history with 70 per cent of the 25 million expected visitors coming from outside the host nation, providing participants with unprecedented global exposure.

A model of the Dubai Expo 2020 site will be on display showing how the theme, “Connecting Minds, Creating the Future,” has been fully integrated into the master plan with a layout designed to facilitate interaction and collaboration. 


............


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1512711


^^I hope that pictures of the model are released soon!!! :cheers:


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> Private country reception planned during WEF annual meeting
> By Staff
> 
> Published Thursday, January 24, 2013
> 
> The Dubai UAE Expo 2020 team will welcome delegates, including diplomats and officials, to a private country reception held during the World Economic Forum (WEF) Annual Meeting in Davos, Switzerland.
> 
> The reception highlights the opportunity represented by the UAE’s bid, not only for the country itself, but for economies in the region and globally. Dubai Expo 2020 would be the most international World Expo in history with 70 per cent of the 25 million expected visitors coming from outside the host nation, providing participants with unprecedented global exposure.
> 
> A model of the Dubai Expo 2020 site will be on display showing how the theme, “Connecting Minds, Creating the Future,” has been fully integrated into the master plan with a layout designed to facilitate interaction and collaboration.
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1512711
> 
> 
> ^^I hope that pictures of the model are released soon!!! :cheers:


I hear some extremely cool photos are part of that exhibit


----------



## Face81

*World Expo Bid Fuels Dubai's Ambitions*

By Steve Morgan | June 24, 2013 8:35 AM ET










Last month, the Bureau of International Expositions (BIE) met to review the legitimacy and preparedness of the five city-bids to host the 2020 edition of the World Expo. Thailand's Ayutthaya was eliminated due to lack of government support, leaving Yekaterinburg (Russia), Izmir (Turkey), Sao Paolo (Brazil) and Dubai (UAE) to woo the 166 BIE members, ahead of the final closed session vote in late November. 

For Dubai, the odds certainly appear to have improved over the past six months with the announcement of several new mega projects and the government's collective efforts to bring the 2020 Expo to the Middle East for the first time. The planned fast tracking of Dubai Metro's $1.4 billion (AED5 billion) Red Line extension to Al Maktoum International Airport in Jebel Ali and the Expo 2020 site underscores the commitment of authorities to the bid.

Dubai's list of superlatives from the world's biggest, tallest and most audacious have earned the emirate a global reputation; however a successful bid would help to cement Dubai's re-emergence on the global stage, following the crippling impact of the "great recession." Even now, funding for the newly launched mega projects remains challenging; The Sovereign Wealth Centre in London recently suggested that sovereign funds (SWFs) would avoid Dubai, following the emirate's boom-bust cycle. It is clear that Dubai Inc will have to tap into alternative sources, such as bond markets, to a greater extent going forward in order to compensate for the reluctance of banks and SWFs to extend credit towards Dubai's new real estate projects. The success of this will to some degree depend on the global appetite for risk. - 

.......



http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...rty-report/dubai-2020-world-expo-bid-7001.php


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Princess Haya Delivers Stirring Expo 2020 Speech in Paris*

The wife of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai, set out a vision of a World Expo built on the power of partnerships. 

UAE (PRWEB) June 25, 2013 

The wife of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai, set out a vision of a World Expo built on the power of partnerships. Speaking fluently in French and English, Dubai Princess charmed and impressed the large audience in Paris and delivered an eloquent case for Dubai’s plans. Princess Haya was speaking at the general assembly of the Bureau International des Expositions, which oversees world fairs. Dubai and the other three remaining candidate cities had only 30 minutes each to outline their plans.

Watching from the front row was Sheikh Mohammed, who is on a three-day official visit to the French capital. “The World Expo organization was born from the desire for partnership,” Princess Haya said. “And it is from this spirit of partnership that Expo draws its greatest strength. “The true legacy of an Expo is not in its physical buildings or monuments but in the connections it makes and the people it inspires and the future it builds.

“World Expos have a remarkable ability to bring people together to discuss, engage and innovate. The theme of Dubai Expo 2020, ‘Connecting minds, creating the future’, is just such a pledge of partnership. “It draws on the UAE’s past, our heritage and our successes. It highlights the fact that we are all united in destiny and outcome.” Since the earliest days of the UAE, Dubai Princess Haya said, the country had invited the world to help to create its future. “Together we have delivered some amazing and ground-breaking achievements, achievements that have brought opportunities and benefits for all who have joined us.

“In Dubai we have built a city that has become an incubator for new models and new ideas.”

.........


http://www.prweb.com/releases/liveleadproscom/live-lead-pros/prweb10791664.htm


----------



## noir-dresses

A little off topic but I think the UAE should put together a plan B for next years World Cup considering things are getting worse and worse in Brazil.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Why would Dubai do any of that? Even if Brasil can't hold the tournament, how can Dubai even be a contender to take it's place? 

.... Or are you saying something totally different?


----------



## noir-dresses

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why would Dubai do any of that? Even if Brasil can't hold the tournament, how can Dubai even be a contender to take it's place?
> 
> .... Or are you saying something totally different?


Read the latest news and it mentioned that Brazil has a good chance of losing the World Cup next year if things don't settle down in Brazil. Protests are getting worse by the day not to mention a lot of infrastructure is way behind schedule and cannot be realistically finished with the type of unrest happening there. Also you have the safety factor which is not helping Brazil.


----------



## Flintbug

noir-dresses said:


> A little off topic but I think the UAE should put together a plan B for next years World Cup considering things are getting worse and worse in Brazil.


Surely a safer bet would be the UK where the stadia and infrastructure already exist and where the weather is guaranteed to be football friendly !


----------



## AltinD

noir-dresses said:


> Read the latest news and it mentioned that Brazil has a good chance of losing the World Cup next year if things don't settle down in Brazil. Protests are getting worse by the day not to mention a lot of infrastructure is way behind schedule and cannot be realistically finished with the type of unrest happening there. Also you have the safety factor which is not helping Brazil.


You didn't read what I said. I asked what had any of that to do with Dubai


----------



## Face81

*Netherlands backs Dubai Expo 2020 bid*

By Shane McGinley Tuesday, 17 September 2013 10:01 AM

The Dutch Minister of Foreign Affairs, Frans Timmermans, has announced his country's official support for the UAE's bid to host Expo 2020 in Dubai. The Minister announced this news during a bilateral meeting with HH Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, UAE Minister of Foreign Affairs, in Dubai, the WAM News agency reported.

"The Netherlands is very pleased to support the UAE in its bid for Expo 2020. The consultation and assessment to decide a balanced position was lengthy. The Netherlands was extremely impressed with the efforts the UAE has invested in their bid for Expo 2020. The plans and strategy the UAE has put in place are remarkable," the minister said in a press release after the announcement.

While in Dubai, the minister also met with Dutch companies that have a presence in the UAE. The chairmen of the Netherlands Business Council and the Benelux Business Council both welcomed the decision, while Dutch businesses have expressed a strong voice in favour of supporting the UAE's bid for Expo 2020.


......





http://www.arabianbusiness.com/netherlands-backs-dubai-expo-2020-bid-518551.html


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

since the delegation team is in town this week, there is a HUGE four page poster in todays GN (business section) detailing the plan of the expo site. 

R


----------



## Face81

^^ pictures???


----------



## Face81

*Dubai ready to welcome the world at Expo 2020*

ByWam/Staff

PublishedTuesday, October 22, 2013











His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, attended the first session of the seminar to discuss the 'Connecting Minds, Creating the Future' theme of World Expo 2020, which opened at Madinat Jumeirah in Dubai on Tuesday.

.........

Before the session, Sheikh Mohammed met with 250 representatives and international experts participating in the three day seminar, individually welcoming and greeting them, and wishing them success in their discussions for the theme of Expo 2020, in the event of winning the bid to host this renowned international event.

Sheikh Mohammed also wished for a pleasant stay in the UAE for all the guests, who represent 167 countries, and hoped that they would absorb the historical and contemporary landmarks of Dubai's heritage, as well as the culture of Emirati people.


.........



http://www.emirates247.com/news/gov...eady-to-receive-the-world-2013-10-22-1.525285


----------



## Face81

*Canada Backs Dubai’s Expo 2020 Bid*

Canada is the latest addition to Dubai’s growing list of supporters for its Expo bid. 

Canada announced its decision on Tuesday to support Dubai in its bid to host the Expo 2020. 

Dubai will be the first city in the Middle East to host a World Expo if it wins the bid. 

“Canada’s support for Dubai reflects our commitment to the dynamism, hope and future of emerging economies in the region and beyond,” said John Baird, Canada’s foreign affairs minister in a statement. 

“Dubai is best placed to bring together the most diverse group of peoples from around the world, to share ideas, aspirations, and concrete solutions for the future.”

Ed Fast, Canada’s minister of international trade, said that Canadian businesses are eager to strengthen their trade ties with the local market.


..........


http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/11/canada-backs-dubais-expo-bid/


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Good news. So Canada and UAE are back to good relations but EK and AC still hate each other.


----------



## jorge antar

What about norway and uae


----------



## noir-dresses

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Good news. So Canada and UAE are back to good relations but EK and AC still hate each other.


I don't think they hate each other any more, actually think they've come to they're senses and finally realized a good relationship is more productive than cold relations. 

I'm sure Abu Dhabi is more concerned with Canada helping out with security issues than additional slots into Canada.

It's great to see Canada's backing of Dubai's 2020 Expo bid, and I'm sure it will really help Dubai's effort in winning it's bid over it's contenders. 

As far as AC is concerned they have a code share with EY and that partnership will work out just fine.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

True, but I still think AC dislikes EK. I think they also partnered with EY just to make EK jealous. Oh well, a partnership with EY isn't as bad as a partnership with QR since that would hurt EK more.


----------



## Gabriel900

As the world waits to see if Dubai will win its bid to host Expo 2020, fmME talks with the leaders of the facilities management industry in the UAE to see what a win would mean for the sector

The countdown has begun. On November 27, 2013, the 167 member nations of the Paris-based Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) will vote to decide which of the four candidate cities—Dubai, UAE; Izmir, Turkey; Yekaterinburg, Russia and São Paulo, Brazil—will get to host World Expo 2020.

Dubai’s bid, which is based on the theme of ‘Connecting Minds, Creating the Future,’ is said to be the frontrunner in the contest right now, and the emirate is gearing itself up in anticipation of the win. Besides having a huge impact on the economy, hosting Expo 2020 will is expected to bring to Dubai an estimated 25 million visitors.

It’s also worth noting that winning the bid to host Expo 2020 will be a defining moment not just for Dubai and the UAE, but the entire region as well, since the World Expo has a history of never being held in the Middle East, Africa and South East Asia regions.

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-24937-great-expectations/#.Uny31vmmiGc


----------



## Gabriel900

*US reality TV star backs Dubai's Expo 2020 bid*










Reality TV star Khloé Kardashian has backed Dubai to host the World Expo event in 2020.
The 29-year-old, who is the youngest of three famous Kardashian sisters, tweeted: "I back Dubai to win the World Expo bid in 2020 & support @HHShkMohd's vision with @DubaiExpo2020!"
Her support comes ahead of her personal appearance at The Dubai Mall on November 17 to officially launch the 'Kollection for Lipsy' fashion range.
The collection will be available in Lipsy and ICONIC stores across the region and retails from AED170 ($46).
Khloé is not the first Kardashian to visit Dubai, with Kim and her mother Kris Jenner visiting the emirate in 2011 to launch the Millions of Milkshakes outlet in The Dubai Mall.
The other cities still in the race to host the prestigious World Expo 2020 event are Sao Paulo in Brazil, Yekaterinburg in Russia and Izmir in Turkey.
The 167 member nations of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), the organisers, will cast their votes on November 27.
In recent weeks, both the UK and Canada have officially come out in support of Dubai's bid.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/us-r...ubai-s-expo-2020-bid-525611.html#.Uny3xvmmiGc


----------



## noir-dresses

So people what are your thoughts on the Expo bid since we're about two weeks from the final decision.

What is worrying these last few days is the Dubai Stock exchange dipping just before the Expo bid which doesn't make sense. They say it's people cashing out they're profits before the Expo bid. Wouldn't it make sense to hold on to your stocks because the profits would be even bigger if Dubai won the bid. Do some people know some thing we don't know?

Also talked to a few Turkish business people who are also knowledgeable regarding the Expo since they're Izmir is in the running. They say Turkey has the upper hand when it comes to the Israeli issue. They say Turkey have much better relations with Israel and things like Israeli companies/flags are not a problem either if they get the Expo bid.

I really hope this won't be the deal breaker, I would really love to see Dubai get the Expo.


----------



## Face81

noir-dresses said:


> So people what are your thoughts on the Expo bid since we're about two weeks from the final decision.
> 
> What is worrying these last few days is the Dubai Stock exchange dipping just before the Expo bid which doesn't make sense. They say it's people cashing out they're profits before the Expo bid. Wouldn't it make sense to hold on to your stocks because the profits would be even bigger if Dubai won the bid. Do some people know some thing we don't know?
> 
> Also talked to a few Turkish business people who are also knowledgeable regarding the Expo since they're Izmir is in the running. They say Turkey has the upper hand when it comes to the Israeli issue. They say Turkey have much better relations with Israel and things like Israeli companies/flags are not a problem either if they get the Expo bid.
> 
> I really hope this won't be the deal breaker, I would really love to see Dubai get the Expo.



There is a general feeling that this one is in the bag. But we will have to wait till the 27th to find out for certain!


----------



## Green Hornet

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> Hopefully Dubai doesn't start getting too negative press like Qatar is right now.



Wow fantastic news.Dubai gets the Expo.

Its a completely different situation regards Qatar.

With Qatar you're talking about sportsmen having to compete in extreme temperatures.
Exactly the reason Dubai is unlikely to get the Olympics.


Does anyone know what effects having the Expo had on previous cities?

I think possibly the majority of people couldn't tell you what World Expo is about and many wouldn't have ever heard of it.
Personally I had to look it up to see what it was all about although I had heard of World Expo.
I still don't know how big a deal it is and the fact I discovered on here that Dubai had won it and not on the news as with who gets the world cup or olympics is interesting.


----------



## Green Hornet

GoDubai! said:


> If true it would be good news. I don't think anyone would be up for such a big show just after finishing the expo. Better to wait until the 2030s to bid.



Brazil has the World Cup followed by the Olympics but then again I guess Brazil 
is better equipped to do such large events close to one another.


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

unknownpleasures said:


> I've never heard of it before (World Expo), I think someone else mentioned it also. Lets hope this brings more business and people so that perhaps what was left on hold will be completed.


I knew nothing about it either until 2010 when Shanghai hosted it. The 2010 Expo was huge - it had over 73 million visitors, and cost the government $45bn (more expensive than the 2008 Olympics!).


----------



## Green Hornet

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> The 2010 Expo was huge - it had over 73 million visitors,


Thats interesting.

I wonder how many of those came from abroad,from other parts of China,or from Shanghai itself.

Also how many of those were repeat visitors.
For example maybe it was 7.3million visitors who averaged 10 exhibitions each.

Who knows.


----------



## Green Hornet

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25132810


*'Dubai authorities say the Expo 2020 will bring in around $23bn (£14bn, 17bn euros). They say financing for the six-month event will cost a total of $8.4bn (£5.2bn, 6.2bn euros), with the government spending around $6.5bn (£4bn, 4.8bn euros) on infrastructure projects.

A huge exhibition centre will be built to host the event, plus new hotels and an extension to Dubai's metro line.'*


I wonder what the infrastructure projects are.


----------



## GoDubai!

A figure of $8.4bn is probably quite short of what would actually be spent. The Al Sufouh tram, which is much shorter than any metro extension--only about 10 km--is costing something like 3 or 4 billion dollars--I believe I've heard.



Green Hornet said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25132810
> 
> 
> *'Dubai authorities say the Expo 2020 will bring in around $23bn (£14bn, 17bn euros). They say financing for the six-month event will cost a total of $8.4bn (£5.2bn, 6.2bn euros), with the government spending around $6.5bn (£4bn, 4.8bn euros) on infrastructure projects.
> 
> A huge exhibition centre will be built to host the event, plus new hotels and an extension to Dubai's metro line.'*
> 
> 
> I wonder what the infrastructure projects are.


----------



## Emarati2009

unknownpleasures said:


> Who's sponsoring it all?


*UAE *Government


----------



## isnr

Its a great honour for dubai . Congratz.




THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> im surprised the forum isnt abuzz with this but we all knew it was coming...personally I feel we may have a better chance at the world expo...but hey who knows...
> 
> Dubai proposes to host World Expo in 2020
> 
> By Zaher Bitar, Staff Reporter
> Published: June 28, 2009, 23:13
> 
> With the launch of the Dubai 2020 initiative, His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, yesterday appointed a working group of government and private sector representatives to determine the possibility of hosting the World Expo in 2020.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammad said: "The Dubai 2020 initiative will look at how we can shape our environment and society for future generations. Dubai is already home to people of different nationalities and cultures who live in friendship and peace."
> 
> The World Expo is the third largest global, non-commercial event in terms of economic and cultural impact, after the FIFA World Cup and the Olympic Games.
> 
> World Expo aims to promote several aspects of society including art and design, education, culture, science, international trade, technology and tourism.
> 
> In 2003, Dubai hosted the annual meetings of the International Monetary Fund and World Bank. It has the region's largest expo facilities.
> 
> Lieutenant General Dahi Khalfan Tamim, Dubai Police Chief and member of the working group, told Gulf News: "There is no doubt that Dubai is a mega city which is able to host such a large Expo. Far from the strategic location of Dubai between East and West, the international standard of security, infrastructure and services in Dubai ensures the potential of hosting the World Expo in 2020."
> 
> Dubai Municipality's Acting Director, Hussain Nasser Lootah, said: "Although a big team was appointed to look at the possibility of hosting the World Expo, I do believe that Dubai is up to it and will be successful in hosting the World Expo in 2020. Dubai has the essential bases of success and we are not worried about hosting such a huge expo."
> 
> http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Special_Events/10326931.html
> 
> R


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

2024 olympic bid is canceled


----------



## Emarati2009

*Mohammed bin Rashid attaches Alabbar to Expo 2020 Preparatory Committee*



> WAM DUBAI, April 9th 2014: ,Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, in his capacity as Ruler of Dubai, has issued Decree No 20 of 2014 attaching Chairman of Emaar Properties, Mohamed Ali Alabbar, as a member in Expo 2020 Preparatory Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> The decree is effective from the date of its issuance and will be published in the Official Gazette.
> 
> 
> 
> WAM/MMYS



http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/upi20140409-182028-6072


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> 2024 olympic bid is canceled


That was expected. They weren't really showing much interest to host it, and it cant be done in such a hot country. Look at all the criticism Qatar is getting. They are spending hundreads of billions and still risk losing their rights to hosting the FIFA world cup. And now they are thinking of moving the event to the winter. They can't do that with the summer Olympics though.


----------



## Berliner01

I think even if Dubai was interested and they could somehow manage it; after the fiasco of FIFA world cup the IOC would never give the event to a Gulf Country. Qatar bid two times and was kicked out immediately.


----------



## johnbgt

http://gulfnews.com/sport/other-sports/dubai-ready-to-bid-for-a-sporting-showpiece-1.1342708


----------



## Hamad-

EmiratesAirline380 said:


> That was expected. They weren't really showing much interest to host it, and it cant be done in such a hot country. Look at all the criticism Qatar is getting. They are spending hundreads of billions and still risk losing their rights to hosting the FIFA world cup. And now they are thinking of moving the event to the winter. They can't do that with the summer Olympics though.


why they cant move summer Olympics to winter or Fall !! 

Australia host summer Olympics 1956 at 22 November to 8 December 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_Summer_Olympics

also they host Sydney 2000 Summer Olympic Games in September 15 

nothing is impossible


----------



## EmiratesAirline380

Hamad- said:


> why they cant move summer Olympics to winter or Fall !!
> 
> Australia host summer Olympics 1956 at 22 November to 8 December
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_Summer_Olympics
> 
> also they host Sydney 2000 Summer Olympic Games in September 15
> 
> nothing is impossible


September and even October is still hot. It cools down in November. But then it can't be called the "Summer Olympics" if its taking place in November.


----------



## Green Hornet

There's no reason not to have the Olympics in November.
In fact I'm sure visitors from colder countries abroad would love the chance
of getting some sun in the winter as well as the athletes.

As for the world cup,there are plenty of reasons for it not to be held
in Qatar in the winter and personally I don't think it will happen there
whether in the summer or the winter.

Personally I think Dubai should also look at hosting more smaller events
as well as thinking about the Olympics which itself should maybe be a joint
effort with the rest of the UAE.


----------



## smussuw

^^ plenty of reasons? like what?


----------



## Green Hornet

1/Qatar got the world cup through illegal means.
2/The world cup can't take place in the summer because its too hot for the players.
3/The world cup shouldn't take place in the summer because it would be too hot for visitors from overseas.
4/The world cup can't take place in the winter because this is during the league season in many countries.
5/There is no sense in holding a huge sporting event in a country with so few residents.
It is unlikely the stadiums would fill.
6/Qatar is only interested in holding the world cup in order to showcase itself to the world.This is wrong.
7/The world cup should be given to a country that at least has some sort of history associated with football including having a proper league.
8/The stadiums will be built using slave labour.
9/The stadiums will rot after the world cup as they will not be used.
10/Qatar cannot cope culturally with thousands of westerns visitors.
You cannot invite the world to your country and then impose strict codes of behaviour,dress,no alcohol etc.
11/Qatar's national side are ranked 100 by FIFA.It would be ridiculous to have such a team in the world cup finals.No doubt if Qatar did hold the world cup there would be no-one actually born in Qatar in the team.
They have time to nationalise some better players from abroad and play them in the side instead.
Ridiculous.

Perhaps you could give me some reasons as to why the world cup should take place in Qatar?


----------



## smussuw

^^ I don't really care if Qatar hosted it or not but those who are convinced that Qatar shouldn't host because of these reasons are drama queens and cry babies.


----------



## Green Hornet

Lol. You probably wouldn't see anything wrong with Syria holding the world cup right now either !

:nuts:


----------



## Face81

^^Let's try to stay on topic, please.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Green Hornet said:


> 1/Qatar got the world cup through illegal means.
> 2/The world cup can't take place in the summer because its too hot for the players.
> 3/The world cup shouldn't take place in the summer because it would be too hot for visitors from overseas.
> 4/The world cup can't take place in the winter because this is during the league season in many countries.
> 5/There is no sense in holding a huge sporting event in a country with so few residents.
> It is unlikely the stadiums would fill.
> 6/Qatar is only interested in holding the world cup in order to showcase itself to the world.This is wrong.
> 7/The world cup should be given to a country that at least has some sort of history associated with football including having a proper league.
> 8/The stadiums will be built using slave labour.
> 9/The stadiums will rot after the world cup as they will not be used.
> 10/Qatar cannot cope culturally with thousands of westerns visitors.
> You cannot invite the world to your country and then impose strict codes of behaviour,dress,no alcohol etc.
> 11/Qatar's national side are ranked 100 by FIFA.It would be ridiculous to have such a team in the world cup finals.No doubt if Qatar did hold the world cup there would be no-one actually born in Qatar in the team.
> They have time to nationalise some better players from abroad and play them in the side instead.
> Ridiculous.
> 
> Perhaps you could give me some reasons as to why the world cup should take place in Qatar?


these are great points for me.

I expect little return of investment from this event for Qatar. It is not like the 2006 Asian Games

Just go with the World Expo 2020


----------



## hugodiekonig

Green Hornet said:


> Brazil has the World Cup followed by the Olympics but then again I guess Brazil
> is better equipped to do such large events close to one another.


aside from the economic reasons, Brazil has great mark on the spirit of sports. They are the world's powerhouse for football, volleyball and they are excelling too in gymnastics


----------



## Green Hornet

hugodiekonig said:


> aside from the economic reasons, Brazil has great mark on the spirit of sports. They are the world's powerhouse for football, volleyball and they are excelling too in gymnastics


However the goverment has neglected what the Brazilian public want and the promises that they made to them in order to use that money for the World Cup and the Olympics.This is the reason for the protests and riots.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

edit


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

*Olympics 2024 and FIFA 2030*

Who is in favor of Hosting Both events in UAE and if not State Logic Reasons? 


in my opinion:

1- UAE has the economic capacity to host such events
2- UAE will have a Population of 15 Million by 2024 and 19 Million by 2030 (including Expats)
3- Infrastructure haven (Abu Dhabi and Dubai now) and all others by 2030
4- International Hub DXB AUH and DWC are The Best hubs
5- Passion for Sports from all other GCC countries and By that Date Their Population will be 50 Million with the ongoing GCC rail i expect more visitors to UAE
6- Governmental Legislation are good and improving with time 
7- Crime rate is low and Tourism rate is high
8- Human Rights not so well but improving and Gay rights will never be ok in such region for 1000 year from now so gays please if u r gay fine but don't show it
9- UAE have successfully hosted many Sporting Events such as FIFA U-17 and FIFA U-23 WC and FINA FIVA and FIBA Events and might host the Asian Games 2023 before the Olympics as a Rehearsal plus Asian Cup 2019 
10-Climate could be controlled by creating artificial clouds and Planting more trees around the cities and air conditioning the Stadiums


Negative points:

1-UAE Olympic Committee and FA still very weak and not professional Associations and need more Improvements 
2- The 5 Emirates (besides AD and Dubai) are still lagging behind in terms of Many sectors such as (Infrastructure, etc) 


thats what i got so far:cheers: 


Please be free to comment on this


----------



## hugodiekonig

If Dubai gets serious with 2024 Olympic Games that would be nice! there would be great contending cities along with Paris, Los Angeles and possibly Berlin


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

*Olympics 2024/2028 and FIFA 2030*

I would Like to Rate the Possible Future Bid 2024 in Abu Dhabi an Dubai in Terms of Categories: scale of Minimum and Maximum where 10 is the best and 0 is the worst:

1.0 Accommodation (weight 5) Min: 7.8 Max: 10
1.1 Accommodation Concept (20%) : Min: 7.9 Max: 10 
1.2 Number of Rooms (80%) : (existing and planned) Min: 7.9 Max: 10 


2.0 Environment Conditions (weight 2) 
Current environmental conditions (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 10
Environmental impact (60%) Min: 7.8 Max: 10 

3.0 Experience from past sports events (weight 2) 
Number of major international events organized (60%) Min: 6.9 Max: 8 
Quality of the events (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

4.0 Finance (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

5.0 General infrastructure (weight 5)
Airport (5%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
International Broadcast Center–Main Press Center (15%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Transport infrastructure (85%):
Existing Telecommunications Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Planned and additional Min: 7.8 Max: 9

6.0 Government support, legal issues and public opinion
(weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Government support & commitment (70%) Min: 7.8 Max:9.5
Olympic Charter,legal aspects and anti-doping measures (15%)Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Public opinion (15%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

7.0 Olympic Village (weight 3) 
Concept (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Legacy (20%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9
Location (40%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

8.0 Overall project and legacy (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

9.0 Safety and security (weight 3) Min: 7.8 Max: 9

10.0 Sports venues (weight 4) Min: 5.5 Max: 9
Existing venues (35%) 
Olympic Games sports concept & legacy (30%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9 
Planned and additional venues (35%) Min: 7.8 Max: 9 

11.0 Transport concept (weight 3) 

Distances and travel times (50%) Min: 6.5 Max: 9 
Transport organisation and traffic management at Games-time (50%) Min: 5.5 Max: 7


Total Avg : 8.4 Which is better that Rio 2016 and Qatar 2020 bid and under Tokyo 2020


1.0 Accommodation
Hotels number in Dubai and AbuDhabi Combined in 2013 is 700 Hotels all stars and aprtmns with 40,000 Rooms 

Projected in 2020 for both combined is 2000 Hotels with 120,000 room and by 2030 will be 240,000 room with 4000 hotels in both emirates (in case of 2024 or 2028) 

3.0 Experience from past sports events 
FIFA: FIFA U-17 World Cup 2013, FIFA U-20 World Cup 2003, FIFA Club World Cup 2009,2010, FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2009

FIBA:FIBA Under-17 World Championship 2014

FINA:World Swimming Championships (25m) 2010, FINA Water Polo World League 2014, FINA Diving World Series 2012, FINA World Open Water Swimming Championships 2004 

FIVB: The Asian Volleyball Championship 2013, The AVC Club Volleyball Championship 2009,

IHF: Nothing yet

Other: Archery World Cup 2007 Final , Asian Cycling Championships 2010 sharjah, Judo Grand Prix - 2013 Abu Dhabi, Asian Judo Championships 2011,The ITTF World Tour Grand Finals 2013 Dubai, The Asian Weightlifting Championships 2005, The 2013 ISSF World Cup 2 Al-Ain,The IBSF World Under-21 Snooker Championship 2014 Fujairah,The ACC Asia Cup sharjah 1984 and 1995, The Rugby World Cup Sevens 2009, The Gulf Cup of Nations 1982, 2007, 1993

Plus Yearly Events:

1-Dubai Tennis Championships since 1993 W/M
2-The 2011–12 IRB Sevens World Series since 1999 
3- Abu Dhabi Grand Prix since 2009 till 2017 
4-The Dubai Marathon since 2000
5-Ras Al Khaimah Half Marathon since 2007
6- The Dubai World Cup horse since 1996
7-The Abu Dhabi Desert Challenge since 1996 Rally
8- Golf:Abu Dhabi HSBC Golf Championship since 2006/ The DP World Tour Championship since 2009/ The Omega Dubai Desert Classic 1999

5.0 General infrastructure :

Not a big problem at all by 2024 or 2030 it will be the best

9.0 Transport concept:

The Distance between Dubai Airport to AD City Center is 155 KM 
The Distance between Jabal Ali City Center to AD CC is 108 KM
The Distance between Al Maktoum Airport to AD CC is 105 KM 

with LRT system in AD by 2020 and Extension of Dubai Metro by 2020 and Etihad Rail by 2018 the distance will take less than 35 mnts by train and 1 hr by Ferry and possible short Air trips between the 2 cities 


FIFA 2030 

Existing Stadiums With Expansion Plans or Building New ones

Abu Dhabi: 4 Stadiums (Distance to DXB is 1,20 hrs, to SHJ 1,45 hr, to Ajm 2 h to Rak 3 h, to Uaq 2,15 h, to alain 1,3 h, to fuj 2,45 hr)

1- Baniyas Stadium 10,000 c expanded to 42,000 (WC)
2-Al Dhafra Stadium 10.000 c expanded 37,980
3-Al Jazira Stadium 42,000 c expanded to 62,000 (WC)
4- Al-Nahyan Stadium 12,000 c expanded to 55,000 (WC)
5-Zayed Sports City Stadium 45,000 expanded to 72,000 (WC)

Al-Ain: 1 Stadium 

1- Sheikh Khalifa International Stadium 16,000 expanded to 40,000
2-Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium 25,000 expanded to 50,000 (WC)

Dubai: 4 Stadiums 

1-Al-Maktoum Stadium 12,000 expanded to 42,000 (WC)
2-Rashid Stadium 12,000 expanded to 45,000 (WC)
3-Dubai Club Stadium 4,000 expanded to 32,000
4- Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum Stadium 18,000 expanded to 55,000 (WC)
5-Zabeel Stadium 18,000 expanded to 65,000 (WC)

Sharjah: 1 Stadium 

1-Sharjah Stadium 20,000 expanded to 45,000 (WC)
2- Saqr bin Mohammad al Qassimi Stadium 4,000
3- Khalid Bin Mohammed Stadium 10,000


Ras Al-Khaimah: 1 Stadium 

1-Emirates Club Stadium 4,000 expanded to 45,000 (WC)

Fujairah: 1 Stadium 

1-Al-Oruba Club Stadium 5,000 expanded to 45,000 (WC)

Ajman: 1 Stadium 
1- Ajman Stadium 12,000 expanded to 45,000 (WC)

Umm Al-Qwain: 1 Stadium 
1- Al-Arabi Stadium 5,000 expanded to 35,000

Total is 14 Stadiums ( Lowest is 35,000 highest is 72,000) 6,580,000 Tickets 

now the fifa said the maximum you can have is 14 Venue in Many Cities and minimum is 8 Venues 

By 2030 they will increase the teams to 40 Teams so you will need 2 more Venues, the plan will be like this:

4 Stadiums in Abu Dhabi and they will be for (Al Dhafra fc, Al Jazira fc, Al Wahda fc, Bani Yas fc)

4 Stadiums in Dubai and they will be for ( Al Ahli fc, Al Nasr fc, Al Shabab fc, Al Wasl fc , )

1 Stadium in Al-Ain ( al-ain fc)

1 in Sharjah for Sharjah fc, 1 in Ras Al-khaymah for Emirates fc, 1 in Ajman for Ajman fc, 1 in Fujairah for Al Fujairah fc, 1 in Umm Al-Qwain for Al-Arabi fc

* put in Mind the natural increase for supporters number in the future so the stadiums will be used for the future as well....

by The 2030 Abu Dhabi will be one of the most modern and intelligent cities in the region and dubai is already going in the right path. rail way will be operating by 2018 between gcc countries Metro lines existing in Dubai and will be extended by 2020 and 2025 Abu Dhabi will have a complete LTS system by 2030 and by the same thing the infrastructure will be way more better in the rest Emirates especially Ras Al-Khaimah and Sharjah


----------



## Green Hornet

Dubai won't get the Olympics because of the heat.No chance.

The widespread objection to Qatar having the World Cup and all the bad publicity
will make it almost impossible for Dubai to get it unless the Olympic Committee 
are prepared to hold it in November.

Even then they are unlikely to give it to a place with such a small population
even if Qatar also has a small population.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Green Hornet said:


> Dubai won't get the Olympics because of the heat.No chance.
> 
> The widespread objection to Qatar having the World Cup and all the bad publicity
> will make it almost impossible for Dubai to get it unless the Olympic Committee
> are prepared to hold it in November.
> 
> Even then they are unlikely to give it to a place with such a small population
> even if Qatar also has a small population.



Dubai Visitors in 2013 Summer ( June/ July/ August/ Sept) around 3,5 Million according to Tourism Department and Federal Statistics you can check it online with their annual publications:cheers: 

i agree with you its hot and Humid but again look at Rio summer degrees and Now WC degrees high humidity might reach 100% ...also WC in USA reached 42 celsius sometimes... any how all what i am trying to say is nothing is impossible with the technologies that the country is promising the world with life will be much easier.... Stadium Cooling system and Cooled Fan Zones.... plus more than 70% of the Olympics are indoor events.... i can list them for you.. there are 28 Sports: ( more events)

Indoor: 1-Volleyball, 2- Handball, 3-Gymnastics, 4-table tennis, 5-badminton,6-boxing, 7- cycling track, 8- diving, 9- water polo, 10- swimming, 11-weightlifting,12- Synchronized swimming ,13- Basketball, 14-Fencing , 15- Judo , 16- Taekwondo , 17- Wrestling 

Semi-Outdoor: (can be cooled by NST) Field Hockey, football, Athletics, shooting, Equestrian, Archery,Tennis, Rugby sevens ( 8 Sports )

Outdoor: ( Some how will be hot weather for them) Golf,Triathlon, Modern pentathlon, Rowing, Sailing ,Cycling(BMX, Mountain biking,Road), Canoeing, Marathon ( 10 Sports) 

17 Sports with no problem at all, 8 Sports Could be Solved by Cooling so i would add that up 25 Sports(events) for those 10 Sports i am sure that they will find some way to not to the events on hot summery weather... after non perhaps between 4 to 8? the degree will drop by half from 45 to 25 or 28..... if you really want you will make it possible 

population hmmm ok Now there are 10 Million people living in the UAE 2014 speculations in 2020 they will be 15 Million and in 2030 will be 23 Million i am not sure how much people u want... 100 Million?


----------



## smussuw

The whole idea of not holding the olympics in the winter to satisfy the needs of some countries is absurd. They wont die if they rescheduled in that year.


----------



## Green Hornet

Dr.S the only way Dubai would have any hope of getting the Olympics is if it was held in November which personally I can't see any reason why that couldn't happen.What better than to escape a cold country in November and get some sun in the UAE.

It would be better if they made a bid with the whole of the UAE.On their own against major cities like Paris,Rome etc I don't think they would get it.

If they put on a really good Expo then that would look good to the Olympic Committee.
Some bribes always help too.

They should always try to win the rights to stage other sporting events.It doesn't always have to be the big ones like the Olympics.


----------



## Alrayyan

Green Hornet said:


> Dr.S the only way Dubai would have any hope of getting the Olympics is if it was held in November which personally I can't see any reason why that couldn't happen.What better than to escape a cold country in November and get some sun in the UAE.
> 
> It would be better if they made a bid with the whole of the UAE.On their own against major cities like Paris,Rome etc I don't think they would get it.
> 
> If they put on a really good Expo then that would look good to the Olympic Committee.
> Some bribes always help too.
> 
> They should always try to win the rights to stage other sporting events.It doesn't always have to be the big ones like the Olympics.


Getting around the IOC to change the schedule/calendar times might prove puzzling, Doha 2016 & 2020 bids went down due to weather/calendar issues although scoring a high score in the evaluation.

An Olympics is a one city event but neighbouring cities may share "some" sports like football/football stadiums for example. 

The "Other" sporting events are crucial providing stepping stones to an Olympic bid.

Doha and Dubai and to a lesser extent Abudhabi are by far the most capable in the region to host the Olympics.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Green Hornet said:


> Dr.S the only way Dubai would have any hope of getting the Olympics is if it was held in November which personally I can't see any reason why that couldn't happen.What better than to escape a cold country in November and get some sun in the UAE.
> 
> It would be better if they made a bid with the whole of the UAE.On their own against major cities like Paris,Rome etc I don't think they would get it.
> 
> If they put on a really good Expo then that would look good to the Olympic Committee.
> Some bribes always help too.
> 
> They should always try to win the rights to stage other sporting events.It doesn't always have to be the big ones like the Olympics.






i agree that Dubai and UAE generally lacks the experience or the high end experience to host huge events like WC and OLY but i think with the time UAE is improving vastly and better than doha by many many stages even AD is better than doha by stages... well again at the end its all on the hands of the Emirs of UAE if they want it or not


----------



## Green Hornet

Alrayyan said:


> An Olympics is a one city event but neighbouring cities may share "some" sports like football/football stadiums for example.


One city wins the Olympics however events also take place miles away like you say.

I think it makes sense for an Olympic city to be able to use the facilities when the even is over.
I can't see Dubai making full use of all the stadiums/facilities which would be built.

I see no reason why the Olympics could not be awarded to the UAE and not just Dubai.
After all the world cup in 2002 was split between Japan and South Korea plus
the European Championships 2012 was split between the Ukraine and Poland.

Things don't have to always be done the same.


----------



## city of the future

I was actually thinking of a possibility to have Qatar's WC shared with UAE, Is that a possibility? what do you guys think?


----------



## Green Hornet

city of the future said:


> I was actually thinking of a possibility to have Qatar's WC shared with UAE, Is that a possibility? what do you guys think?


It won't make any difference.You would still have the problem of the heat.
The world cup cannot take place in the winter unlike the Olympics.


----------



## Alrayyan

Green Hornet said:


> One city wins the Olympics however events also take place miles away like you say.
> 
> I think it makes sense for an Olympic city to be able to use the facilities when the even is over.
> I can't see Dubai making full use of all the stadiums/facilities which would be built.
> 
> I see no reason why the Olympics could not be awarded to the UAE and not just Dubai.
> After all the world cup in 2002 was split between Japan and South Korea plus
> the European Championships 2012 was split between the Ukraine and Poland.
> 
> Things don't have to always be done the same.


Because for an Olympics its a "city" event while a WorldCup/Football event is a "country" event.

Now lets take London 2012 Olympics as an example, their Basketball venue was dismantled after the event because its not needed. The same is encouraged for cities and countries that are hosting events and dont need someof their facilities later on by building modular/temporary structures. This is the case for Qatar 2022 World Cup as the stadiums are partially modular and will be removed after the event.


Green Hornet said:


> It won't make any difference.You would still have the problem of the heat.
> The world cup cannot take place in the winter unlike the Olympics.


On the contrary both events are summer events. 

However shifting the schedule can be done if seen necessary by the IOC or FIFA. This is the case for the 2022 World Cup, Qatar is hosting it in summer while FIFA is "considering" shifting it.

But it can get complicated as Doha didn't make the shortlist twice due to the "calender" aspect of the bid being "new" to the IOC and not sure how to deal with it.


----------



## Green Hornet

Yes I know one city is given the Olympics however things don't always have to be the same which is my point as with the world cup and european championship being held in two countries.Things can be changed.That part of the world has not had an Olympics so concessions should be made to change this.

Theres no reason why Dubai could not be the host city but with events in other parts of the UAE as of course not all events take place in the host city anyway.

Not all facilities are temporary and can be dismantled.

As for the IOC and FIFA shifting events.As I've said I agree the Olympics could be moved but not the world cup.It would affect not one but three years of league programmes.

In my opinion Dubai is too small and not prominent enough yet to be given the Olympics.
Perhaps in 2024 things will be different however the games are not awarded in 2024 for the 2024 Olympics.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai planning bid for Olympics*

IANS
Published: 13:43 August 7, 2014


Dubai has plans to expand its sports facilities across the emirate and is considering submitting a bid to host the Olympic Games.

Ali Omar, the director of Dubai Sports Council (DSC) sports development department, said that submitting a candidature as host city to the international Olympic committee (IOC) was still on the agenda, Xinhua reported.

“Hosting the Olympics is a dream. We hope to submit such a bid within the next eight years, God willing,” he said.

The next two Olympic Games will be held in 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and in 2020 in Tokyo, Japan. The bidding process for the host city for 2024 has not yet started. Berlin has expressed interest in bidding for the Games in 10 years.

Omar said that Qatar did a good job to win the bid for the Fifa World Cup in 2022.

“Qatar’s move has brought the world’s attention to professional sports in the whole Gulf Arab region,” he added.

In December of 2006, Doha hosted the 15th Asian Games, a first for any Arab city.

Dubai has attracted numerous international sports competitions in various disciplines be it tennis (Dubai Duty Free Tennis Championships), table tennis (GAC GROUP 2013 ITTF World Tour Grand Finals), swimming or diving.


..................



http://gulfnews.com/sport/other-sports/dubai-planning-bid-for-olympics-1.1368106


----------

